# South Birmingham and Black Country Social Ride



## BrumJim (24 Mar 2010)

Now new route for 22nd May on page 12.

If you are new to this thread, note that this will be constantly updated with the latest run.

My big plan is for a double loop on 22nd May - so that new-commers can have a good ride with us, but those with improving fitness can push themselves for the second half of the run.

This post will be continuously updated.

This Saturday morning - 27th.

Start time and location TBC, as is the route, but something similar to this one:
Route

About 20 miles, at a moderate pace - you'll be amongst dedicated 6 mile commuters pushing it much further than usual.

Suggest 8:30?


----------



## Wobblers (24 Mar 2010)

Count me in for this one. The weather forecast for Saturday's actually looking nice- better than Friday or Sunday anyway so it should be good. Same time and place as before?


----------



## StuartG (24 Mar 2010)

Aaargh - what a route around my nearly all my childhood favourites. Watching cricket opposite the Bluebird - eating them (my aunt worked there. walton Hill & Clent Hill (my mum and dad had their wartime honeymoon there, Belbroughton ...

Sadly I'll be still heading for Brighton when you set off. Have a pint at the Bell for me. Keep on organising more rides - I hope I might get back there one summer's day...


----------



## BrumJim (24 Mar 2010)

How about this option? 5 miles further than last time, but with Beacon Hill (Lickeys) into the mix?


----------



## Downward (24 Mar 2010)

Yeah ok - Whats the likeys climb like though ?


----------



## BrumJim (24 Mar 2010)

Never done it on my old bike without stopping. Now I have better legs and a better bike. And friends to help me pace it.
Fairly relentless. Gets steeper and steeper as you go up, IIRC.


----------



## Downward (24 Mar 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Never done it on my old bike without stopping. Now I have better legs and a better bike. And friends to help me pace it.
> Fairly relentless. Gets steeper and steeper as you go up, IIRC.




Oh excellent !!! 

I'll be bringing food and drink this time then and will be having some porridge for breakfast.

As long as you know the way


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Mar 2010)

hi i'm up for giving it ago. I don't know the route much, well i know clent side but not to sure on the birmingham side. how does the meeting up work.I'm in stourbridge.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Mar 2010)

Ignore the map - we'll meet at the A456 (Manor Way) just near Halesowen Cycle Club (but not joining them) just by Grange Hill road exit. Time of 8:30 sounds fine (since I may be brave enough to cycle from home).
I might be bringing a work colleague with me. Bring what you need in terms of water, snacks.
I'll have a frame pump. If we have a spare tube or two between us and a simple tool kit, shouldn't be a problem. Bring a few coins - colleague is tempted to go for a bacon break at the top of St Kenelms Pass.


----------



## Downward (25 Mar 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Ignore the map - we'll meet at the A456 (Manor Way) just near Halesowen Cycle Club (but not joining them) just by Grange Hill road exit. Time of 8:30 sounds fine (since I may be brave enough to cycle from home).
> I might be bringing a work colleague with me. Bring what you need in terms of water, snacks.
> I'll have a frame pump. If we have a spare tube or two between us and a simple tool kit, shouldn't be a problem. Bring a few coins - colleague is tempted to go for a bacon break at the top of St Kenelms Pass.



Is there a Mcdonalds at the top of Romsley ?!


----------



## Downward (25 Mar 2010)

How about this one ?
Bear in mind Jim and Mcwobble live Selly Oak/ Harborne way ??

I can turn off back home from Woodgate then and you could go the other way ?


Still starting from Grange Road Island though ?? 

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Romsley-Rose-Hill-Frankley


----------



## Wobblers (26 Mar 2010)

I'll be going back to Hagley Road, so either route suits me. Your route, Downward, includes a fairly long climb on Birmingham Road - but if you're used to Mucklow Hill, I don't suppose it will pose too much difficulty!


----------



## BrumJim (26 Mar 2010)

Although a bit further away for my colleague, who is from Stourbridge.


----------



## Downward (26 Mar 2010)

Shall we stick to the orignal plan this time then ?


I have the dentist in 2 hours, got horrendous toothache so booked myself in. Hopefully should be ok for tmoz. I have got to cycle home in a hour anyway so it'll probably take my mind of it. Well that and some strong Ibuprofen.


----------



## Wobblers (26 Mar 2010)

Downward said:


> Shall we stick to the orignal plan this time then ?
> 
> 
> I have the dentist in 2 hours, got horrendous toothache so booked myself in. Hopefully should be ok for tmoz. I have got to cycle home in a hour anyway so it'll probably take my mind of it. Well that and some strong Ibuprofen.



Ouch! Hope the dentist sorted things out...

8:30 on the Grange Hill - A456 intersection then?


----------



## BrumJim (27 Mar 2010)

I'll be there soon...


----------



## Downward (27 Mar 2010)

Ok So stats !
Last time we did 21.6miles in 1 Hour 41 mins Moving Time climbing 1577 feet
Today we did 21 miles in 1 Hour 42 Mins Moving time climbing 1822 feet.

Oh and burning 1095 Kcals.

Good ride today felt a lot better than last time and looks like this could turn into a regular event.

I'll enjoy my pub lunch now !!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Mar 2010)

I enjoyed it, was nice to be in company, found the hills challenging my legs didn't feel up to the task, but I think when you don't know the route your not sure what to expect and whats round the next corner, but having done it i'm sure I will cope with them better next time and hopefully they will get less painfull! that will come with more time in the saddle. 

Hope to go out again soon. Its what I needed when riding alone you can get complacent and stop pushing yourself as much. My legs know they`ve done it now though there tighting up nicely lol.

I've put some of those calories back on already I decided on a bacon buttie when I got back, I think I could start a bacon buttie habit myself!


----------



## Downward (27 Mar 2010)

Seriously 2nd time around is easier. 1st time I really struggled up the last hill but today we did a lot more climbing and big thanks to the Bianchi guy for pacing me up the hill !!


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2010)

Downward said:


> Seriously 2nd time around is easier. 1st time I really struggled up the last hill but today we did a lot more climbing and big thanks to the Bianchi guy for pacing me up the hill !!



We'll have Bianchi Guy next time! It does get easier the second time around - you know what to expect and how to pace yourself. My computer gave a average rolling speed of 14 mph which is quite respectable given the hills we did.

Thanks for the company, I find it helps me go further than I would on my own.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Mar 2010)

Just tracked the route from my front door and including the ride, and I did very nearly 40 miles today - so nearly that the slight detour in Fairfield probably made it up to the full 40. And over 2,800 feet of climbing too. No wonder I'm feeling shattered this afternoon.

A little tip - the quiet Scottish one is secretly a cycling legend. He left me for dead going up the Halesowen by-pass.

Up for it again - I conquered my nemesis - Rose Hill up to Lickeys, so we'll have to put Downward's torment to bed, and tackle Hagley Wood Lane without giving up.


----------



## Downward (28 Mar 2010)

1st Hill - Romsley - From 416 feet to 938 feet (522 feet over 1.7 miles)
2nd Hill -Rose Hill Lickey hills 659 feet to 941 feet (282 feet over 0.7 miles)
3rd Hill - Clent 610 feet to 889 feet (279 feet over 0.9 miles)


Hagley Wood Lane is 567 feet to 889 Feet (322 feet over 0.7 miles)
Mucklow hill is 390 to 757 feet (367 feet over 0.8 miles)


----------



## Downward (28 Mar 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Just tracked the route from my front door and including the ride, and I did very nearly 40 miles today - so nearly that the slight detour in Fairfield probably made it up to the full 40. And over 2,800 feet of climbing too. No wonder I'm feeling shattered this afternoon.
> 
> A little tip - the quiet Scottish one is secretly a cycling legend. He left me for dead going up the Halesowen by-pass.
> 
> Up for it again - I conquered my nemesis - Rose Hill up to Lickeys, so we'll have to put Downward's torment to bed, and tackle Hagley Wood Lane without giving up.




Indeed I said he should have paced us up those hills.


----------



## BrumJim (29 Mar 2010)

> I've only ever tried Rose Hill once and that was almost 20 years ago. These days I turn right after the Barnt Green Inn, past the station and right into Twatling Road. It's a longer climb but more enjoyable.



Do you have a constant smirk on your face climbing Twatling Road to get to Lickey End. Or have you grown up more than me?


----------



## BrumJim (31 Mar 2010)

Suggest we take this weekend off (due to poor weather and me needing to be back home before 11:00), and pencil in either the Monday, or an early one the following week.


----------



## Downward (31 Mar 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Suggest we take this weekend off (due to poor weather and me needing to be back home before 11:00), and pencil in either the Monday, or an early one the following week.



Yeah fine - I am out Monday so can't do then.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (31 Mar 2010)

i'm easy on. I'll probably be out over the weekend keep my legs moving. Just say when you want to go next week for another marathon climbing session!


----------



## Downward (31 Mar 2010)

Maybe next time go and do the original route again ?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (31 Mar 2010)

what was that route then? Was it more climbing :-(


----------



## BrumJim (31 Mar 2010)

Same climb up Romsley, and same climb up the Clents, but no Lickey climb.

How about a different route covering Hagley Wood Lane and Mucklow Hill? Or a flatter but longer route?

Anyone up for a bit of route generation/guiding?


----------



## Wobblers (31 Mar 2010)

BrumJim said:


> A little tip - the quiet Scottish one is secretly a cycling legend. He left me for dead going up the Halesowen by-pass.



*Splutter!* I fear you have me confused with Lance Armstrong. Anyway, you were right behind me much of the way. I'd be more than happy to pace you up the hills. 16 mph all right for you? (Think of it as interval training )

I'm definitely up for another session, though not until next week. Hagley Wood Lane sounds interesting. Longer, flatter routes? Is that possible round these parts??


----------



## lifeson (31 Mar 2010)

The Stourbridge CC saturday am route is less hilly than round clent and the full route from Quarry Bank is 77km but can be cut shorter quite easily


----------



## Downward (31 Mar 2010)

lifeson said:


> The Stourbridge CC saturday am route is less hilly than round clent and the full route from Quarry Bank is 77km but can be cut shorter quite easily




Joining us on the next one ?


----------



## Downward (31 Mar 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Same climb up Romsley, and same climb up the Clents, but no Lickey climb.
> 
> How about a different route covering Hagley Wood Lane and Mucklow Hill? Or a flatter but longer route?
> 
> Anyone up for a bit of route generation/guiding?



How about same start but down the Dual Carriageway A456 to Hagley (Aston Martin Garage it's 1/2 mile from the road where we turned off to clent then head off towards Belbroughton via the route we went with Lifeson and then maybe head upto Romsley from Fairfield way

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/halesowen/740127005785593359


Or Just go up Hagley Wood Lane and then upto Romsley and wherever from there.


----------



## BrumJim (31 Mar 2010)

Looks good. I think I'll need an early start week Saturday as we have visitors coming. I'll probably have to drive to the start point.

So, less climbing, but how about a bit more speed?


----------



## Downward (1 Apr 2010)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> what was that route then? Was it more climbing :-(




1577 Feet compared to 1822 we did Saturday.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Apr 2010)

Paul:

You've met me. Did I seem to be a super-fit endurance nutter cyclist? Even had chance for a few chats on the way round last time. My guess is that you'll be fine.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Apr 2010)

i was on the last ride jim, on the saracen. I'm also called Paul. Your not getting us mixed up are you? Although User's description sounds very similar lol. I was looking at a route last night. Same start point down manor way onto to bewdley and back via clent upto the cafe an back down to the dual where we split last time. I think it came out at just over 30 miles.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Apr 2010)

Mr P. Lizard:
No confusion. I have met User and yourself. As far as I read it, User was claiming that our riding would be too strenuous for him. Don't think I agree. As far as you are concerned, I didn't see you have too many problems in keeping up with us that couldn't be sorted out by one or two more similar rides. It was only on the biggest hills that you struggled. However I would have to do some serious fitness training to keep up with Mr Wobble.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Apr 2010)

ok no worries just checking, yeah i agree it's the big hills which show the holes in my fitness. I'm gonna do clent again sometime over the weekend, try and get the legs used to the bigger climbs.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (1 Apr 2010)

Ok


----------



## lifeson (2 Apr 2010)

Downward said:


> Joining us on the next one ?



Is there a ride tomorrow?


----------



## BrumJim (3 Apr 2010)

Due to inclement weather forecast, none was scheduled.

However due to incorrect weather forecast, I am sitting here looking outside and feeling somewhat disappointed.

Oh well, at least I'll have time to put the bike computer on.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (3 Apr 2010)

it's got to be dry tomorrow. So i shall go for a ride then. Busy in the garden today with plenty of jobs found for me by my better half. Just up clent and seen a few out riding made me wish i was out with them oh well!


----------



## Downward (3 Apr 2010)

Yeah from oo it's going to rain all weekend to it's now a bit sunny.

Woke up with a cold and sore throat so maybe 5 days off the bike may be beneficial.

Next Saturday though weather dependent ? (Personally I suffer the rain commuting but don't see any enjoyment in going out for a ride in it)


----------



## BrumJim (7 Apr 2010)

OK, next Saturday is looking good weatherwise. Sun will be making a strong appearance, temperatures will be in the comfortable range, picking up from a chilly night, and the wind will be gentle.

So, your route this time Downward? We'll rotate the leader each time we go out - lifeson did the first, mine was the second, and Downward and Lizard look keen to make their marks, so no shortage of volunteers.

Brakes working and cycle computer fitted, so I'll be a little bit over-excited again.


----------



## Downward (7 Apr 2010)

BrumJim said:


> OK, next Saturday is looking good weatherwise. Sun will be making a strong appearance, temperatures will be in the comfortable range, picking up from a chilly night, and the wind will be gentle.
> 
> So, your route this time Downward? We'll rotate the leader each time we go out - lifeson did the first, mine was the second, and Downward and Lizard look keen to make their marks, so no shortage of volunteers.
> 
> Brakes working and cycle computer fitted, so I'll be a little bit over-excited again.



Nice work !
I have changed my saddle height and tilted my bars slightly forward so hopefully will feel a bit better.

Not ridden at all this month so Saturday will be the 1st time for 10 days.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Apr 2010)

*Saturday 10th April Social Ride*

OK, invitation again going out to all the regulars plus any new recruits who fancy a good Saturday morning work-out. 

Downward will decide the route and starting point, but 8:30 at the Grange Hill roundabout outside Halesowen (just near the Halesowen Cycle Club) looks most probable.

If you either do, or could manage a 6 mile commute and want to try something more, you are welcome. We'll wait for the slowest, but won't be dawdling. We'll leave enough breath for a chat on the way round in various places. It'll be road work, so you won't need a triple or suspension.


----------



## Downward (8 Apr 2010)

Will be an easier ride than last time, still feeling rough


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 Apr 2010)

I shall probably tag along sat for some more pain!


----------



## BrumJim (8 Apr 2010)

Downward said:


> Will be an easier ride than last time, still feeling rough


*I* was chasing *you* up Clent!! And you were chasing that bloke on the Bianchi!


----------



## Wobblers (8 Apr 2010)

I think I may join you. After having to cycle home twice today against that damn headwind (why can't I remember to take everything I need??) a gentle pootle sounds good.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Apr 2010)

Come on then, Downward - give us a route!!


----------



## Downward (9 Apr 2010)

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/gb/halesowen/740127005785593359

Just the 1 hill towards the end but I think it's 500 feet of climbing over 1.5 to 2 miles.

Hopefully we can remember the route from Belbroughton to Fairfield, It'll be the same way we went last time but backwards !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 Apr 2010)

If I'm not there for half eight I'm still in bed!


----------



## Downward (10 Apr 2010)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> If I'm not there for half eight I'm still in bed!




Next time then !


----------



## Wobblers (10 Apr 2010)

Well, my legs are aching gently, I've quaffed innumerable cups of tea and had my fill of bacon rolls... that was a good morning! I have to admit I didn't want to get up this morning when the alarm went off at half seven but I'm glad I did. Hope you've recovered from that last hill (I thought Jim said "straight on", honest!)


----------



## Downward (10 Apr 2010)

McWobble said:


> Well, my legs are aching gently, I've quaffed innumerable cups of tea and had my fill of bacon rolls... that was a good morning! I have to admit I didn't want to get up this morning when the alarm went off at half seven but I'm glad I did. Hope you've recovered from that last hill (I thought Jim said "straight on", honest!)




The problem was you shot off too quick for either of us to catch you up !!

Proper struggled today even on the short hills. Hopefully next time it'll be better and that I'm just at the tail end of the cold.

Lovely day though even though I had to stop and see why my computer wasn't registering and realised that it wasn't broken but I had forgotten to press start.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Apr 2010)

Distance - 21 miles
Time taken - 1 hour 34 minutes (ish)
Average speed of 13.4 mile/h approx.

Data on my computer includes trip from home, so is only a rough estimate. You'll need the route web-page to work out climbing, etc.

Stunning weather for a ride - cool, sunny and very clear. Good ride - less hills this time, and more spinning. Disappointed that I didn't quite manage the scalp on the trip up Farley Hill - turned off just as I got on his back wheel, or the look on his face as he got out-climbed by a folding hybrid (that's you, Mr Wobble), but the best bit was the guilt-free trip round Cadbury World and the evening Balti!!


----------



## Wobblers (15 Apr 2010)

Anyone fancy a pootle on Saturday?


----------



## BrumJim (15 Apr 2010)

Might be tempted. Unless I'm going down to London. There's a good few weekends in May that I won't be able to get out on.


----------



## Downward (16 Apr 2010)

Me 3 not sure yet what the plans are tomorrow. I think though I may just have a quick spin up and over clent way and back down the other side so don't think i'll be doing a full 20 mile plus ride.


----------



## Downward (17 Apr 2010)

Did a quick pootle up Hagley Wood Lane and down Ufmoor Lane from home. It's only 7 miles door to door so only took about 30 mins, 9 of those were getting up HW Lane which I did without stopping but jeez had to get out the saddle from about 3/4 of the war up and at the top it was like 3mph climbing.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Apr 2010)

OK, early call for 24th April? (Next Saturday).

Weather looks steady, so should still be sunny, dry but cool. Will have to look out for volcanic ash clouds if we decide to ascend Romsley again, but legs are looking for another work-out.


----------



## Downward (21 Apr 2010)

Hopefully I should be fine this weekend.


----------



## Wobblers (22 Apr 2010)

Yes, if I'm finally free of this sodding cold I've had all week. Only been on the bike once this week (and regretted it!) so I'm not looking to be putting the hammer down. There's supposed to be a bike jumble in Kidderminster on Saturday - I'd quite like to have a browse around afterwards.


----------



## Downward (22 Apr 2010)

McWobble said:


> Yes, if I'm finally free of this sodding cold I've had all week. Only been on the bike once this week (and regretted it!) so I'm not looking to be putting the hammer down. There's supposed to be a bike jumble in Kidderminster on Saturday - I'd quite like to have a browse around afterwards.




Ooo where is that ?


----------



## lifeson (23 Apr 2010)

If your interested the Stourbridge sunday ride is to Bradley this week which is nice easy run out into the countryside


----------



## Wobblers (23 Apr 2010)

Downward said:


> Ooo where is that ?




It's at the Forest Glades Centre, Bromsgrove St. Some brief details here:

http://www.campyoldy.co.uk/events.htm


----------



## Downward (23 Apr 2010)

I've got my 2 bikes at Work as well as my car !
Gonna have to ride back on the hyrbrid then get a lift up to get my car and road bike so If I am coming tmoz it'll be on the hybrid which means I will be even slower.


----------



## Downward (23 Apr 2010)

> I've got to pick up a fridge in the morning (!). Otherwise...



Go onnnnnn, Seriously I am on a Hybrid, Mcwobble may be on his folding bike again and is poorly so it's going to be an easy stretch your legs ride


----------



## BrumJim (23 Apr 2010)

OK, McWobble - I think it is your time to devise the route.

Same starting point and time?


----------



## Downward (23 Apr 2010)

Ok well not sure where Jim is or Paul so not sure what's going on yet.

I shall be on later tonight though


----------



## Downward (23 Apr 2010)

BrumJim said:


> OK, McWobble - I think it is your time to devise the route.
> 
> Same starting point and time?



After the Farley Lane "Wrong Turn" too


----------



## Wobblers (23 Apr 2010)

BrumJim said:


> OK, McWobble - I think it is your time to devise the route.
> 
> Same starting point and time?



Errr, okay. Did I mention my usual navigation technique is to take random turnings until I'm thoroughly lost?




Downward said:


> After the Farley Lane "Wrong Turn" too



That was purely an accident! I thought you were saying "straight on" rather than "*Don't* go straight on"! 

I think I'll be all right for tomorrow though it felt doubtful this morning. I've got your mobile, Downward, so I'll text you in the morning if I don't feel up to it. Otherwise, yes, same time, same place.


----------



## Downward (23 Apr 2010)

McWobble said:


> Errr, okay. Did I mention my usual navigation technique is to take random turnings until I'm thoroughly lost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok cool well My Hybrid doesn't go past 18mph it seems and the gears are skipping hey ho though !


----------



## BrumJim (23 Apr 2010)

I'll be there. 8:30 Grange Hill roundabout.


----------



## Downward (23 Apr 2010)

Yeah as per norm 8.30am


----------



## Wobblers (24 Apr 2010)

What a lovely day... sunny, no wind to speak off, pleasantly cool... and I just wasn't able to make it. Aaargh!!  Just getting to the Grange Road roundabout was a real struggle - going any further was definitely out of the question. But there's always next time... Hope you had a good ride, chaps! 

PS: where did you go?


----------



## Downward (24 Apr 2010)

McWobble said:


> What a lovely day... sunny, no wind to speak off, pleasantly cool... and I just wasn't able to make it. Aaargh!!  Just getting to the Grange Road roundabout was a real struggle - going any further was definitely out of the question. But there's always next time... Hope you had a good ride, chaps!
> 
> PS: where did you go?




Hiya, Well done for trying though but with colds its hard to know how much it takes out of you. Lucky you did try cause Jim had a puncture so we would have had to pootle off home.
Went the same route we went when we all went out the 1st time.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Apr 2010)

Unfortunately I left the duff inner-tube at the start point. I was going to pick it up on the way home (doesn't seem much point dragging a broken inner tube around Worcestershire), but forgot.

Did Mucklow Hill on the way back - three hills, 2hrs 17, and 32.5 miles of cycling in total.

And weather was good too. Sorry you couldn't make it.


----------



## Wobblers (26 Apr 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Unfortunately I left the duff inner-tube at the start point. I was going to pick it up on the way home (doesn't seem much point dragging a broken inner tube around Worcestershire), but forgot.
> 
> Did Mucklow Hill on the way back - three hills, 2hrs 17, and 32.5 miles of cycling in total.
> 
> And weather was good too. Sorry you couldn't make it.



That's a respectable time given the three meaty climbs involved. Just as well I did chicken bail out - I'd never have made it up Mucklow on Saturday! Very irritating, because I felt fine when I got up.

I'll need to try a reasonably long ride one evening this week before the FNRttC to check the gears on the VN (and myself!) work properly - if anyone fancies a "Pre-FNRttC Pleasant Jaunt in Worcestershire to Check McWobble's Bike Works" let me know...


----------



## BrumJim (26 Apr 2010)

Ooh, might be tempted. Would need a bit of arm twisting to manage Wednesday, but Thursday shouldn't be so much of a problem. Tuesday? I'll have to check.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Apr 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Ooh, might be tempted. Would need a bit of arm twisting to manage Wednesday, but Thursday shouldn't be so much of a problem. Tuesday? I'll have to check.



Thursday's not ideal - that wouldn't give me any chance to fix any problems. Can I twist your arm for tomorrow? Meeting somewhere in Selly Oak might be more convenient than the Grange Road roundabout?


----------



## BrumJim (27 Apr 2010)

Oww!! You didn't need to twist it that much.

Selly Oak sounds like a good idea. Are you going to decide a start point, time and route? Any time after 17:40 is good for me, as long as I can work out a sensible supper time/plan.


----------



## SonofSid (27 Apr 2010)

Hello everyone - very quick glance at CC during a break in a course led me here. Haven't read properly but seems you're all in the Bham area and sort rides out? Would love to join one at some point if poss. Just suscribe to this thread? No initiation or interview required? Cheers
Paul


----------



## BrumJim (27 Apr 2010)

Correct - you can see from the previous posts that we do 20 odd miles at a reasonable pace (well sub-club ride level), and on road, preferring Saturday morning - the time when you could be in bed or watching telly, but instead are getting fresh air and exercise, therefore not getting in the way of the weekend too much.

We are a small group, so can accommodate new riders and make sure that they aren't pushed too much. Generally they are organised ad-hoc based on availability, and not too often. We had a run last weekend. Next time I am free is on 22nd May. Keep your eye on here, but we will PM you when we next set a date.


----------



## SonofSid (27 Apr 2010)

Thanks BrumJim, sounds ideal. We've got into a routine of Saturday morning runs so the pain of getting out of bed won't be a shock.
Cheers


----------



## Wobblers (27 Apr 2010)

SonofSid said:


> Hello everyone - very quick glance at CC during a break in a course led me here. Haven't read properly but seems you're all in the Bham area and sort rides out? Would love to join one at some point if poss. Just suscribe to this thread? No initiation or interview required? Cheers
> Paul



The only initiation is the ability to get out of bed early-ish on a Saturday morning! The pace is around 14-15 mph - that's about a club b-run standard and no one gets left behind. There may be a few in the evenings now that it's getting lighter - in fact, tomorrow evening's a distinct possibility (see below... ). Just let us know you're coming on this thread so that we know to look out for you.



BrumJim said:


> Oww!! You didn't need to twist it that much.
> 
> Selly Oak sounds like a good idea. Are you going to decide a start point, time and route? Any time after 17:40 is good for me, as long as I can work out a sensible supper time/plan.



I've got a meeting until 6 so how about 18.30? I've not quite decided on a route but was thinking of going up Bristol Road to Barnt Green -> Alvechurch -> Rowney Green -> back via Kings Norton. It will probably be around 20-25 miles. Meeting point the junction of Weoley Park Road and Bristol Road - though I'd be happy to meet somewhere else more pleasant if you've any suggestions (Bristol Road isn't my most favourite road!).


----------



## BrumJim (27 Apr 2010)

How about by the Bournville duck pond? Opposite the Police Station on Bournville Lane?

Wednesday is looking better than Thursday from a weather point of view, too.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Apr 2010)

Joining us, Paul?


----------



## SonofSid (27 Apr 2010)

This sounds perfect but can't do tomorrow I'm afraid. I've subscribed to this thread now so I'll keep an eye on it. Afraid I'm on a hybrid bike though...but I think pace is about right, if my computer thing is accurate...


----------



## Wobblers (27 Apr 2010)

Bournville duck pond (yachting pool?!?) sounds ideal. 

Shame you can't make it, SonofSid - and User! Both Downward and I have turned up before on hybrids, so I doubt that would be a problem.


----------



## Downward (28 Apr 2010)

Yeah Wife is out running tonight So i am stuck


----------



## SonofSid (28 Apr 2010)

Tempted to ditch what I was supposed to be going. What time would you expect to be back? I'm on bedtime duty.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Apr 2010)

20-25 miles at 15 mile/h - Approx 1hr 45 mins, being quite conservative.


----------



## Downward (28 Apr 2010)

Maybe we could do something on one of the evenings. Work Nr Selly Oak anyway so could incorparate a ride home the long way ?


----------



## BrumJim (29 Apr 2010)

How embarrassing.

Had a lovely 25-odd mile run. Averaged 15 mile/h. Did some good hills, some nice quiet roads, saw some lovely evening views and got some fine exercise. The quiet Scottish one got a successful run-out before Friday Night, and we met SonofSid, who although he is a little scared of how we look, will be pleasant company on our next Saturday morning ride.

However we did get scalped good and proper on the way into Alvechurch. Like we were standing still.

However he was riding a bike with solid rear wheel and tri-bars. So was probably quite serious!!

Next free on May 22nd. How is everyone else for this one?


----------



## Wobblers (29 Apr 2010)

I'm the one who should be embarrassed - after all, it was me who got us lost twice (or is that three times???). Actually, that's not quite true - _I_ knew where we were, it's just that everywhere else wasn't where it was supposed to be. 

Anyway, a pleasant 24-25 miles was had, even if it did turn out to be rather more hilly than I had planned - sorry about that! I felt so much better than Saturday - think I'll be fine for tomorrow's FNRttC! The first I knew of that guy on the TT bike was the whooshing noise as he sped past us! He had to be doing a good 30 mph or more. Next time we'll catch him....

At the moment, May 22nd is clear for me. I could probably manage most evenings - starting from Selly Oak would probably be most convenient. Gives us a shout if you fancy coming out one evening SonofSid (we're not _really_ that scary!) Downward goes back the same way as I do so if you want to cycle home the long way (perhaps via Lickey Hills and Clent?) let me know.


----------



## Downward (29 Apr 2010)

McWobble said:


> I'm the one who should be embarrassed - after all, it was me who got us lost twice (or is that three times???). Actually, that's not quite true - _I_ knew where we were, it's just that everywhere else wasn't where it was supposed to be.
> 
> Anyway, a pleasant 24-25 miles was had, even if it did turn out to be rather more hilly than I had planned - sorry about that! I felt so much better than Saturday - think I'll be fine for tomorrow's FNRttC! The first I knew of that guy on the TT bike was the whooshing noise as he sped past us! He had to be doing a good 30 mph or more. Next time we'll catch him....
> 
> At the moment, May 22nd is clear for me. I could probably manage most evenings - starting from Selly Oak would probably be most convenient. Gives us a shout if you fancy coming out one evening SonofSid (we're not _really_ that scary!) Downward goes back the same way as I do so if you want to cycle home the long way (perhaps via Lickey Hills and Clent?) let me know.



Yeah sounds cool. What time do you finish ?
I can finish from 4pm, well can always leave early for a long ride home.


----------



## SonofSid (30 Apr 2010)

Cheers for the invite guys. Glad you saw me as i past on my solid rear wheel tri-bike...if only. I'll put the May date in the diary and watch this space for any mid-week rides I can get to. What you did Wed would have spot on I think.


----------



## Wobblers (30 Apr 2010)

Downward said:


> Yeah sounds cool. What time do you finish ?
> I can finish from 4pm, well can always leave early for a long ride home.



I usually finish quite late - after 6pm. Hmmm, Tuesday's going to be a lab day, so I could probably get away for a couple hours around 4-ish and let the computer do its data acquisition thing. I have an idea for a route - I'll try and scout it on Monday, assuming I've recovered from the FNRttC / want to clap eyes on a bike.


----------



## Downward (7 May 2010)

Hi all - Been a crap week for cycling, crap weather, legs heavy as. Hopefully it'll all pick up for the 22nd


----------



## BrumJim (9 May 2010)

Nice and cold next week. But a bit early.

Bad legs this week - I'm blaming it on loosing a pint of blood on election day.


----------



## BrumJim (10 May 2010)

No, going to church. Methodists, heh?


----------



## Wobblers (10 May 2010)

BrumJim said:


> No, going to church. Methodists, heh?



Good grief - I've heard of giving tithes, but tithing _blood_?? Respect...


----------



## BrumJim (13 May 2010)

Well, lets start planning for week Saturday (22nd May 2010).
I propose a two loop route:

Either this one

or this one.

Any favourites? The idea is that less experience people can join us on the first, then either pop over to Nimmings Wood and meet us there, or go down hill to the start point and bale out there.


----------



## SonofSid (14 May 2010)

thanks for the PM, and the poss bail out points! Wife away so no can do I'm afraid....


----------



## Wobblers (15 May 2010)

I quite like the second (longer) one - though my knee doesn't! The idea of being able to bail out half way through is a good one - I may need that if my knee's still acting up...


----------



## Downward (15 May 2010)

McWobble said:


> I quite like the second (longer) one - though my knee doesn't! The idea of being able to bail out half way through is a good one - I may need that if my knee's still acting up...



Yeah not much fussed on length just time tbh


----------



## SonofSid (16 May 2010)

Change of plans mean I hope to be able to make Saturday ride now. What time do you usually start and where from? 
I'll say now upfront that I'm happy to bail out/follow on if the pace or hills slow me down too much. Don't want to slow people down. (Still on the hybrid and working to convince the management that I need a road bike.... Mind you, probably an excuse - bad work man and all that..)


----------



## BrumJim (16 May 2010)

We'll be here.

Would love to see you there - we'll start off at a gentle pace and keep you with us, and see how you are feeling at the top of Farley Lane by the water tower.

Start time is traditionally 8:30.


----------



## BrumJim (19 May 2010)

Mid week reminder. Please note that this is open to anyone who wants a social ride. 

The first loop will be nice and gentle, if needed. The second will be a bit of a harder push for those that want to, with a short cut (avoiding hill climb) or drop-out option for those that don't.


----------



## SonofSid (19 May 2010)

looking good for me at the mo.


----------



## SonofSid (19 May 2010)

Just checking - meeting at the Monor Way/Grange Hill roundabout? Don't know it, so going to ride over tomorrow night. Looks straight forwards to get to from Kings Norton, but my ability to get lost is legendary, so thought I'd better check it out.


----------



## Downward (19 May 2010)

Hi yeah I will be non committal at the moment due to childcare issues.


----------



## alci4 (21 May 2010)

thanks for the invite guys

i am gutted you have picked the one sat in six i get off and i am away that day so i cant make it

the ride starts right by where i do my walk on manor lane, are you members of the manor way cycling club then?


----------



## BrumJim (21 May 2010)

alci4 said:


> thanks for the invite guys
> 
> i am gutted you have picked the one sat in six i get off and i am away that day so i cant make it
> 
> the ride starts right by where i do my walk on manor lane, are you members of the manor way cycling club then?



No - no club, just a group of cycle chatters.


----------



## SonofSid (21 May 2010)

Should be there 8.30 tomorrow (unless the heat means an earlier start?) but wondered if anyone would pm a mob in case plans have to change. Don't want to delay start if my numbers come up tonight and I'm in the Maldives tomorrow.
Cheers


----------



## Wobblers (21 May 2010)

SonofSid said:


> (Still on the hybrid and working to convince the management that I need a road bike.... Mind you, probably an excuse - bad work man and all that..)



I'm easily a good 2-3 mph faster on the road bike so it does make quite a difference. I think I may be on my hybrid Dahon tomorrow, so no need to worry about going slow.


----------



## Downward (21 May 2010)

It'll be warm, If I do make it I will have to cut short so will come up to Romsley, Belbroughton then make my way home up over clent. Had a nice ride up over Romsley today. Nice and cool at 7am


----------



## lifeson (21 May 2010)

Might pop along tomorrow if thats alright?


----------



## BrumJim (21 May 2010)

It'd be great to see you again.


----------



## Philk (22 May 2010)

It was a pleasure to meet you all.
Apologies for holding you all up, once i left the pack I slowed it down alot, just concentrated on keeping my Heart rate at 165 ish and even discovered the big ring on the way back.

on the positive side my recovery rate is getting better 

So as a group you can post an official Kill 

my stats for the ride were 
HR max 182
ave Cadence 71
ave speed 10.8mph
distance covered 11.8 miles
walked up 3 hills
and was sick twice 

I would like to thank you all for the positive encouragement and if you have no objections I would like to come along to the next one.
Perhaps ill get up those hills next time.

Philk


----------



## SonofSid (22 May 2010)

Cheers to BrumJim and McWobble for looking after the noobs. Good to meet everyone, so you on the next one. I'll keep my eye on here in case there's any midweek rides from the BV duck/yacht pond. I've got a couple of nice 20 milers out in the countryside from Kings Norton if you trust me to lead.
Thanks again
Paul


----------



## BrumJim (22 May 2010)

Err, yes, sorry Phil. I'm afraid that the pace was a bit hot (like the weather). Anyway, good bike you have there, so you need a bit more fitness, and you'll be able to keep pace. Both Lizard and I commute on our bikes every day - this is great for helping to build a base level of fitness. Then you just need to start pushing on your 16 mile jaunts.

Hope we haven't put you off.

Paul (SonofSid):
Glad you managed to join us - would be good to have an evening run or two.

Downward - sorry you couldn't make it this time. Another lovely sunny day for it. We did just the one loop - I think the second was just a bit too ambitious. Also almost ran out of water, so would have been too far for me too.

User - good job you didn't come - we had two Pauls already - one more would have been too much. 

Got any official stats, SonofSid?

McWobble (quiet Scottish one). You are now the official fittest one of the lot. No embarrassing passes by you by proper roadies on you hybrid folder this time, but you just don't seem to notice hills at all.

Lifeson - good to see you again, but with your summer bike and summer body!!


----------



## Philk (22 May 2010)

Hi BrumJim,

You havnt put me off, in fact quite the opposite, your levels of fitness is where i want to be, so perhaps if im welcome what ill do is start ahead of the group at my pace, ie ill leave at 8:00 and you at 8:30.
then at some point youll catch me up and i can pitch along for a little bit.

I keep forgetting that i have only been cycling for 4 months after 20 years of doing SFA. So everything i do is a key milestone.

one thing I did notice going slower is how nice the countryside is out that way.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 May 2010)

Yeah it was nice to meet up again, couldn't ask for better weather, I went through two bottles myself though! Well the stats I've got from my cycle computer considering that's from my front door about 6 mile to the meet point are as follows, 33.7 miles total, average 14.3 maximum 38.3 2hours 21 ride time. According to cylemeter on my iPhone climbed 3179 feet and burnt 2552 calories, that sounds alot to me though not sure if that's accurate! Think I'll be lazing in the sun this afternoon!


----------



## SonofSid (22 May 2010)

Stats; 32 miles on my comp, av 14.1 I think it was, one 'clipless moment' (my first, lesson learnt), 4 arses disappearing up the hills in front of me, 1 consequent bout of road bike envy (given McWobble's unhuman levels of fitness are beyond me), and, strangely, 2 real smelly armpits. I say strangely because I always sweat but I rarely smell. First time in a cycle jersey - something to do with the material? Was certainly more comfortable in terms of sweat wicking away and staying cool etc, but not sure I can live with ultra BO on LEJOG and I'm sure the rest of the camper van's occupants won't want to. Might even start a thread to explore the issue....!


----------



## Downward (22 May 2010)

Gutted I missed this one, I was going to come but woke up lateish with a stonking headache (damn hayfever)

Which route did you take ?
If it's the normal Romsley hill and Clent Hill it's about 1400 feet of climbing.

Blame Lifeson for the 1st big hill ! 1st time we all had done it was in Feb, After a few times you get up but the last bit is still a real ramp up and you have to really dig in.

Best way to attack it is the 1st bit is steep but then there is nearly 3/4 mile where it's flatish. Pick out the markers, 
1. Rolls Royce Garage
2. Romsley Sign
3. Fighting Cocks pub.

From the RR Garage try to pace yourself to about 8mph upto the RR Garage, Carry this on to the Pub and hope you have enough energy to attack the final hill (Try and maintain 6mph to the top)

If you need to stand then do it when you can see the top else your legs will go.

Try and eat a big bowl of porridge with dried fruits about 1 hour 15mins before starting out and get some SIS stuff to add to your water.

It's a 470 feet climb over 2.25 miles so it's a long hill.

1st time in Feb it took us 15 minutes - Lifesons pacing us.
2nd time took us 17 1/2 minutes in March
3rd time forget to turn computer on !
4th time took us 16 minutes in April


----------



## BrumJim (22 May 2010)

No - did all but the first loop only, according to my plan, going clockwise around the loop. One McWobble style detour - went through the edge of Rubery rather than turning right for the country route. Went up Farley Hill - did tell McWobble to go another way, but he didn't listen again..

Did mean that the first hill was the back end of Egg Hill. Not as bad as some around there, but still noticeable.

I think Phil needed to remember the importance of breakfast, but with a bit more fitness will be able to keep pace.

Good job you weren't with us - we missed out Belbroughton, and I know how much you like that village!


----------



## Wobblers (22 May 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Went up Farley Hill - did tell McWobble to go another way, but he didn't listen again..



Oi!! You can't blame me for that, not this time! I was tail end charlie-ing so as to make sure you'd get fingered! 

Philk - I hadn't realised you've only been cycling for four months, it's no wonder you found it hard going. Believe it or not, you'll find it easier next time. There's a technique to hill climbing. Spin the pedals at a reasonably high cadence so that you can get a steady rhythm going, but don't try to push down too hard. You need to have sufficiently low gears in order to do this; if you can change to a triple the addition of a granny ring would help. Any hill can be climbed if you go slowly enough! It's just a matter of having a low enough gear to do so. The other thing that helps is practice!

I'll second BrumJim's comment about using the bike for the commute - it really does help build up the fitness. The reason I'm a good hill climber is that the commute back home is almost all up hill - it has to be done if I want to get back home!!

It would be nice to have an evening jaunt or two, SonOfSid - hopefully your navigational skills are better than mine!


----------



## alci4 (23 May 2010)

hey guys sorry i missed it sounds like you had a good un,

hopefully will be able to join you on one of your future jaunts

just a pain me being on the post, more so now that i know when i am posting on a sat you lot are setting out on a ride less than 800 meters from my walk 

and what cracking weather 2 jammy sods


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 May 2010)

I went back with lifeson went back through quarry bank high street, that was a fair climb after what we'd done, but the blast down the thorns road made up for it lol. Another scortcher today by the looks of it!


----------



## Downward (23 May 2010)

Any plans for next week ?


----------



## BrumJim (25 May 2010)

Sorry - not around on Saturday, and quiet Scottish one is doing FNRttC, but others might be willing. Might have a possibility for an evening ride on June 1st, though?


----------



## Downward (26 May 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Sorry - not around on Saturday, and quiet Scottish one is doing FNRttC, but others might be willing. Might have a possibility for an evening ride on June 1st, though?




Cant' do the Tuesday but I am off work all week so could do one of the other evenings or even the following Saturday.


----------



## Downward (26 May 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Sorry - not around on Saturday, and quiet Scottish one is doing FNRttC, but others might be willing. Might have a possibility for an evening ride on June 1st, though?




FNRttc ?
We are miles away !!


----------



## Wobblers (27 May 2010)

Downward said:


> FNRttc ?
> We are miles away !!



I'm not planning to cycle to the start you know! The train is much easier (and, believe it or not, is actually cheaper to London from when I lived in Woking!)

I'll probably spend the rest of the weekend asleep, if the last FNRttC is anything to go by but I might be up for a bimble on Monday evening, if the legs are up to it.


----------



## BrumJim (28 May 2010)

Worn chain. Won't be back on the road until Wednesday at the earliest.


----------



## Downward (29 May 2010)

Too much power to it.
Got a cold at the mo so haven't touched the bike since Thursday.


----------



## Downward (5 Jun 2010)

Still feeling a bit rough, had a really bad virus so not been on the bike for over a week, Even with all this nice weather just haven't had the energy to do anything.

Hopefully should be around next Saturday though if anyones around ?


----------



## Wobblers (6 Jun 2010)

Will probably be around on Saturday.

Anyone fancy an evening ride?


----------



## BrumJim (7 Jun 2010)

Saturday evening, or mid week?

Will be around on Saturday, although having a big session on the Friday evening (for me, that is) - see what state I am in.


----------



## Downward (7 Jun 2010)

McWobble said:


> Will probably be around on Saturday.
> 
> Anyone fancy an evening ride?



Weathers looking iffy this week ,


----------



## Wobblers (7 Jun 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Saturday evening, or mid week?
> 
> Will be around on Saturday, although having a big session on the Friday evening (for me, that is) - see what state I am in.



Mid week, if it's dry.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Jun 2010)

> I'm on duty this weekend.
> 
> It's almost as if I'm avoiding you Jim.



No more organs left to chuck. It's safe to come out now...


----------



## Downward (9 Jun 2010)

Saturday morning is a no no.
How about Saturday evening or Sunday Morning ?


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jun 2010)

Saturday evening not brilliant for me. Sunday morning a definite no. Am doing a "long way home" on Friday, but that will mean all getting to Aston for 14:00.


----------



## Wobblers (10 Jun 2010)

Hmmm. I _could_ do Saturday evening, I suppose. Sunday morning's out (unless you fancy joining Beacon RCC's club run).


----------



## Philk (14 Jun 2010)

Hi Gentlemen,
had a bit of an outcome from the recent ride I had with you all the other week.
It turns out that severe stitch/Sickness i was constantly getting, is actually a kidney stone and a big one 
Im going in wednesday to have it removed.
Unfortunately i had to cancel the sponsored ride as was just not well enough.

so looking forward to getting well again, getting some more miles in and joining you all for another ride at some point.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Wobblers (15 Jun 2010)

Ouch! That sounds painful! Bad luck about missing the sponsored ride - unfortunately some things are just not to be.

Well, at least you should be faster without it...
And your next outing with us will be less of an ordeal!


----------



## Downward (15 Jun 2010)

Saturday ? Weather permitting ?


----------



## BrumJim (15 Jun 2010)

Not around this weekend - on holiday. I will be returning on the 25th, though, so could make a ride on Saturday 26th. However I won't be on-line much that week, so don't expect a lot of communication.

Nevertheless, feel free to go ahead for the 19th. I'll need to do some long-way-home or evening rides either this week (unlikely) or week 26, if anyone is free in the evening?


----------



## Downward (4 Jul 2010)

Bumpy as everyone has dissapeared !
I have been on holiday and off at the end of the month but hope to be free the next 2 saturdays


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jul 2010)

Oh, would be nice, especially after my 50 mile run on Sunday.


----------



## Wobblers (8 Jul 2010)

I could manage this Saturday if anyone's up for a pootle round Clent.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Jul 2010)

3 willing. Is this a go ahead?

Shall we remind some of the usual group/invitees?


----------



## SonofSid (8 Jul 2010)

Bike in for service on Saturday so afraid I won't be able to follow behind you all as you spank the Clent inclines. Have a good one.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Jul 2010)

Re-book it for p.m. You know you want to join us!!


----------



## Downward (11 Jul 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Re-book it for p.m. You know you want to join us!!



Midweek anyone ?

Weathers not looking good Mon, Tuesday but maybe Weds/Thurs ??


----------



## SonofSid (12 Jul 2010)

Working Wed but Thurs a poss at the moment.


Downward said:


> Midweek anyone ?
> 
> Weathers not looking good Mon, Tuesday but maybe Weds/Thurs ??


----------



## BrumJim (12 Jul 2010)

Thurs is better for me. Although awaiting a weather update.


----------



## Wobblers (13 Jul 2010)

Downward said:


> Midweek anyone ?
> 
> Weathers not looking good Mon, Tuesday but maybe Weds/Thurs ??



Could probably manage tomorrow/Thursday. Tomorrow looks better weatherwise atm - Saturday looks best of all, according to the met office.


----------



## Downward (15 Jul 2010)

McWobble said:


> Could probably manage tomorrow/Thursday. Tomorrow looks better weatherwise atm - Saturday looks best of all, according to the met office.



Saturday hmm yeah


----------



## BrumJim (15 Jul 2010)

OK, go for Saturday?


----------



## Downward (15 Jul 2010)

Yep Weather permitting.

Looks bleak at the moment !


----------



## SonofSid (15 Jul 2010)

Would need to be back by 11ish is my problem... And an aversion to getting wet!



Downward said:


> Yep Weather permitting.
> 
> Looks bleak at the moment !


----------



## Wobblers (16 Jul 2010)

Downward said:


> Yep Weather permitting.
> 
> Looks bleak at the moment !



It should be better, and hopefully less windy on Saturday. According to the Met Office and MetCheck, Saturday morning actually looks quite good!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (16 Jul 2010)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it because it's my brothers wedding sat, but I'll try and sqeeze it in if the weathers ok, if your meeting at the normal spot I'll be there at half eight, if not don't wait as there's been a change of plan!


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jul 2010)

OK, with Paul and SonofSid needing a short ride, I'll do a 20 mile odd option, and try to resist adding loops and hills to make it more interesting. Thinking about Egg Hill (Frankley Services) and up Romsley from the Windwood Heath Road end. And would be rude to avoid Belbroughton.

Bit of climbing, but short and sharp.


----------



## SonofSid (16 Jul 2010)

Sounds good. 8.30 at that big roundabout?


----------



## Downward (16 Jul 2010)

SonofSid said:


> Sounds good. 8.30 at that big roundabout?




Yeah 20 miles sounds ideal, Don't want to be out too late in the morning cause by the time you get back showered, changed and eaten you have lost all the morning.


----------



## Downward (16 Jul 2010)

How about.
Upto Romsley
Left at Day house Bank (Manchester Inn)
Onto Newtown Lane
Oxwood Lane
Frankley Green Lane
Frakley Hill Lane
Bolyen Road
Gannow Green Lane
back onto Day House Bank then up the Hill to Romsley


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jul 2010)

Suggested route here:
http://www.bikely.co...July-17th438759
18.5 miles, 1,400 feet of climbing. Bring water and wear sunscreen.

Just after Downward's suggestion. Anyone want to arbitrate? Although I did the last one, IIRC, so probably Downward's turn now.


----------



## Downward (16 Jul 2010)

Looks good apart from the bit along the A491 which is a horrible road to cycle on. So maybe straight on and Up Quantry Lane instead ?


----------



## Wobblers (16 Jul 2010)

Downward said:


> Looks good apart from the bit along the A491 which is a horrible road to cycle on. So maybe straight on and Up Quantry Lane instead ?



I like that idea - it removes the right hand turn onto the A491, though I suspect it won't be too bad early-ish on a Saturday morning. 

The first part of it (to Egg Hill) I'm planning to in reverse on my way back tonight!


----------



## hobbygirl (16 Jul 2010)

thankyou brumjim for the invitation , sorry i have other commitments this weekend though . oh and the word ' hills' puts the shivers down my spine they are definately my weak spot. maybe for my first social run i will have a reasonably flat route !	thanks again


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Jul 2010)

I got soaked got caught in a heavy shower! Oh well any of you get wet? Good ride today, just felt a bit chesty maybe it was cause I forgot to take my hayfever tablet. Hope to see everyone next time!


----------



## Downward (17 Jul 2010)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I got soaked got caught in a heavy shower! Oh well any of you get wet? Good ride today, just felt a bit chesty maybe it was cause I forgot to take my hayfever tablet. Hope to see everyone next time!



Started drizzling at the top of Clent but wasn't too heavy.

Stat time

17.4 miles 
1 Hour 27 minutes

Maximum climb 17.6%

Total climbing 1669 feet

904.4 KCal used


----------



## Philk (17 Jul 2010)

I really enjoyed the ride out today, especially that blast along the duel carriageway 

Thanks every one for being patient and waiting for me, the hills were hard but nowhere near as bad as the time before 

some more rides out and maybe one day ill be able to keep up


----------



## Wobblers (17 Jul 2010)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I got soaked got caught in a heavy shower! Oh well any of you get wet? Good ride today, just felt a bit chesty maybe it was cause I forgot to take my hayfever tablet. Hope to see everyone next time!



The Met Office lied! Dry and sunny my a***! It started raining pretty steadily by the time BrumJim and I got to the top of Mucklow Hill. So much for my plan of keeping the good bike dry - it always seems to rain when I go out on it. Blasted thing's a rain magnet!

Good ride though. I may not show BrumJim any mercy on the Halesowen Bypass next time though!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Jul 2010)

Well phill you did well with the climbs, there were some decent climbs today, you've deffinately improved in a few months you'll be flying up them..... Well you'll be going up faster lol. Well I'm at the wedding and the bars open goodtimes!


----------



## Downward (17 Jul 2010)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Well phill you did well with the climbs, there were some decent climbs today, you've deffinately improved in a few months you'll be flying up them..... Well you'll be going up faster lol. Well I'm at the wedding and the bars open goodtimes!



Yeah not to be sniffed at. Personally 1669 feet is the 2nd most I have done in my 2 years of cyling.


----------



## Downward (17 Jul 2010)

McWobble said:


> The Met Office lied! Dry and sunny my a***! It started raining pretty steadily by the time BrumJim and I got to the top of Mucklow Hill. So much for my plan of keeping the good bike dry - it always seems to rain when I go out on it. Blasted thing's a rain magnet!
> 
> Good ride though. I may not show BrumJim any mercy on the Halesowen Bypass next time though!



Same as the ride up to the top of Clent then !


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the company. Learnt again on Saturday:
1) Your fitness improves dramatically at the start of getting on a bike - hills that made you stop the first time round you just sail up the second time.
2) Take sunscreen with you and it will rain. Forget it and the clouds disappear.
3) The day you are late leaving home is the day that the wind is in your face all the way to the meeting point.
4) McWobble's fitness is far superior to yours. If you overtake him, he'll show you no mercy on the hills afterwards.
5) There is no victory in overtaking someone who is 30 years older than you are. Even if they are on a full carbon bike.


----------



## Downward (18 Jul 2010)

Although that guy who climbed at the end must have been mid to late 60's or even older so on the positive side you have 30 years


----------



## SonofSid (19 Jul 2010)

Belated thanks for the ride fellas. I also got caught in the rain and was surprised how cold I got even on a warmish day like that. See you next time.


----------



## Downward (20 Jul 2010)

Saturday anyone ?
Last one for a few weeks as I'm off on Holiday the 2 after.

Provisional weather says sunny and 17 Degrees.


----------



## SonofSid (21 Jul 2010)

sorry, will be heading off towards Lands End to destroy me knee entirely! Hope to be able to record the pain at http://end2end2010.co.uk/ if you want to check in.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Jul 2010)

Leg breaking, soul destroying, nemises smashing hill climbing extravaganza?

Might be tempted.


----------



## Downward (22 Jul 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Leg breaking, soul destroying, nemises smashing hill climbing extravaganza?
> 
> Might be tempted.



Dunno about that been riding all week, legs feeling a bit heavy but felt good on the ride home tonight which is good news.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Jul 2010)

I'm resting this weekend it's been hard going commuting this week, my legs feel like lead weights! It must be the weather lol. I'm off next week, gone to the darkside and bought a mtb, going to take it over onto clent hills at some point hopefully. But don't worry roadies are my true love! So I'll be out next time .

Good luck with your LEJOG tour sonofsid hope it goes to plan!


----------



## BrumJim (24 Jul 2010)

Well, that was rather brutal. Would like to blame McWobble, but I think it was me that chose the route.

Up from Grange Hill to Romsley - 500 feet of climbing. Three pitches, each one longer and steeper than the last.

Then Rednal and up Rose Hill to the Lickeys 260 feet of climbing, but unrelenting. A right hand bend half way up promises a flat bit, but half way round you realise that there is no respite, and it just gets steeper and steeper the closer you get to the top.

Then to Belbroughton, across the Stourbridge Road, and then up to Romsley again via Winwood Heath Road - 345 feet, but seriously steep. Nearly stopped half way to go and buy a triple, but just about managed it.

Then a detour via Walton Hill, Nimmings Car Park and NT tea hut for a bacon sandwich, and finally Mucklow Hill - 315 feet of urban battling. Nice roundabout half way up for a breather.

Now sitting at home while my legs complain!! Had a good ride, though. Average speed was just above 14.5 mile/h, 30+ miles of riding, but hard work.


----------



## Philk (1 Aug 2010)

Glad i missed that one 

was having a new crank and chain fitted to the allez, as i was totally racked of with the continual click and notchyness of the drive set.
bike is fantastic now, really smooth.

one thing i have noticed, each time i go out with you all,when i do my normal circuit and my average speed increases dramatically, what you doing to me  currently peeking at 16mph ave over 15 miles.

A big thanks

ps I was lookig at the new 2011 TREK range and nearly treated my self to a TREK madone 4.9c yesterday, what a bike im in love


----------



## Downward (8 Aug 2010)

Back from hols, Will be out and about next Saturday weather permitting (although we are due some dry stuff)


----------



## BrumJim (8 Aug 2010)

Currently free next weekend. And looking for a ride too.


----------



## Downward (8 Aug 2010)

Did you go out last Saturday or the 1 before ?


----------



## BrumJim (9 Aug 2010)

Nothing since the 24th, so 2 weeks off already.


----------



## SonofSid (10 Aug 2010)

Hello all, back from LEJOG today so just checking in and say after a 1000 miles I'm not in a rush for a ride! But might be tempted come Saturday... As far as LEJOG, all was good. I found it hard, as expected, but stayed on the bike up every hill, and there were some HILLS!!!!! - long AND steep, and kept on schedule so pretty pleased. Some proper bruising to the buttocks though. What surprised me was that it wasn't the muscles or lungs that caused me difficulties - it was things like pins and needles/numbness in my hands, sore wrists from the road buzz and the bruised arse.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Aug 2010)

Yes, followed your blog daily. Still waiting for you to get out of Cornwall. Although the photos suggested that you had!!

Would be good to see you after your exploits, and also to find out how Romsley looks after LEJOG.


----------



## SonofSid (10 Aug 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Yes, followed your blog daily. Still waiting for you to get out of Cornwall. Although the photos suggested that you had!!
> 
> Would be good to see you after your exploits, and also to find out how Romsley looks after LEJOG.




Afraid the WiFi dried up after day 2 or something, as did the energy so blog didn't happen. Pictures on the gallery were a random upload from a campsite at the end. 

Romsley? Ha, I laugh at Romsley... Until I'm half way up it again. TBH, my hill technique after the first day was to get in a low gear and take it easy. Only way to keep enough energy for the rest of the day.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Aug 2010)

Good to see you back after LEJOG, SonofSid. Hope it went well, like BrumJim, I'm still waiting for your blog to get out of Cornwall! Looking forward to all the stories I'm sure you've got about it!  After all those hills, I doubt any of us will be able to keep up with you on Romsley...

Anyone up for a ride this Saturday?


----------



## Downward (12 Aug 2010)

Yeah SOS - Nice one you'll have to come along and tell us about it. It's something I want to do in 10 years ish when the kids are older.

As long as it's not torrential rain I'll be there after a lazy couple of weeks. Seem to have lost my biking mojo at the moment.


----------



## SonofSid (13 Aug 2010)

Afraid my bike won't be back until Saturday afternoon (it's on my mates camper - he stayed on for an extended tour) so, for that reason, I'm out as they say on Dragons' Den.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Aug 2010)

OK, time for User to add his regular excuse:


----------



## Downward (13 Aug 2010)

I'm on the hybrid as I have just had to pick up my car and the weather has been crap all day.

I will appear but won't be able to keep up with you roadies this time so wait for me on the hills !!


----------



## Wobblers (13 Aug 2010)

Usual time and place, then? (And are you going to be awake this time, Downward?! )


----------



## Downward (13 Aug 2010)

McWobble said:


> Usual time and place, then? (And are you going to be awake this time, Downward?! )



Yes I shall be going to sleep soon and alarm is set for 7.20am


----------



## BrumJim (14 Aug 2010)

Cancelling this. The weather forecast has been wrong, and it is persisting it down outside.
Hope you get this message, SoS, or else decide to bottle it too.


----------



## Downward (14 Aug 2010)

Those lanes are slippy in the wet with all those overhanging trees so it's not so much the rain but the road surface and spray. Welcome to the summer.


----------



## Philk (14 Aug 2010)

Just picked up the new bike, cant wait to try it on the hills.....

couldnt get a 4.9 so i got a 5.2c H2 2011 instead, it goes like a rocket...Just need to learn how to ride it now


----------



## BrumJim (17 Aug 2010)

Philk said:


> couldnt get a 4.9 so i got a 5.2c H2 2011 instead,



I think you might be trying to be something you are not now!






Anyway - anyone up for an evening ride this week? Thursday?

Or Saturday 21st instead?


----------



## Wobblers (17 Aug 2010)

Philk said:


> i got a 5.2c H2 2011 instead, it goes like a rocket



That's a lot of bike you've got there!

</jealous>

I like the idea of an evening ride - I'm free this Thursday. It might be an idea to take some decent lights since it's now starting to get dark before 9-ish. In fact, it's actually quite fun going round the lanes at night: a completely different experience, and you get to see more of the wildlife.


----------



## Philk (17 Aug 2010)

Hi Chaps,

unfortunatley im going to be out of action for a little while.
I was going home yesterday, lovely day wanting to go out for a ride when i got home.
Im sitting in the car waiting for a gap in the traffic at an island, when a transit van decides to drive through the micra.

I have major whiplash, luckily didnt damage the spinal fusion i had 11 months ago. spent 5 hours in A&E, more xrays than i dont know what.

Feeling very sore at the moment, all neck, arms and wrists.

3 visits to the hospital in 12 months , thats it no more 

some pics to keep you going


----------



## BrumJim (17 Aug 2010)

Bad news. It was the unlucky bike that you just bought. You'll need to get rid of it sharpish, before your roof falls down and you get gangrene in your left arm. Trust me!!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (18 Aug 2010)

Could of been worse phil........ You could of been on your new ride lol, only joking hope you make a speedy recovery mate, did you part x your other bike or you kept hold of it?


----------



## Philk (18 Aug 2010)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Could of been worse phil........ You could of been on your new ride lol, only joking hope you make a speedy recovery mate, did you part x your other bike or you kept hold of it?



I part X'ed the allez, i got a good deal as i got exactly what i paid for it back, plus the upgrades on the allez were matched on the madone.ie seat, handlebar clamp, speedo sensor.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Aug 2010)

Any takers for social rides? Is this evening still on, or is the threat of light rain giving cause for concern? Saturday don't look too good either.


----------



## Wobblers (19 Aug 2010)

Sorry to hear about your accident, Phil. Glad to hear that it wasn't worse... or happened whilst you were riding your new bike!! GWS.



BrumJim said:


> Any takers for social rides? Is this evening still on, or is the threat of light rain giving cause for concern? Saturday don't look too good either.



"Light Rain"?? I cycled back via Frankley Green tonight - I think "monsoon" would have been a more apt description! It's probably just as well we didn't organise anything for tonight. Metcheck's saying light showers for Saturday morning, the Met Office says heavy showers for the whole of Saturday, FWIW. I think it's worthwhile giving it a go. Anyone fancy a Saturday morning pootle?


----------



## Downward (19 Aug 2010)

McWobble said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident, Phil. Glad to hear that it wasn't worse... or happened whilst you were riding your new bike!! GWS.
> 
> 
> 
> "Light Rain"?? I cycled back via Frankley Green tonight - I think "monsoon" would have been a more apt description! It's probably just as well we didn't organise anything for tonight. Metcheck's saying light showers for Saturday morning, the Met Office says heavy showers for the whole of Saturday, FWIW. I think it's worthwhile giving it a go. Anyone fancy a Saturday morning pootle?



I knew the weather was going to turn Thursday afternoon. Friday looks bad and overnight but I reckon Sat morning will be ok. I mean it has rained the last 3.


----------



## Wobblers (20 Aug 2010)

Is anyone up for a ride tomorrow morning?


----------



## Downward (20 Aug 2010)

I've had a soaking last night this morning and this evening and thus I'm out !

My shoes are sodden and my road bike is at work. Most my kits in the wash now and I have promised the old man I'd fix his car tommorow morning too.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Aug 2010)

I'll call off too. Rain is forecast for waking up time, and that'll put me off. Plus Saturday's plan is to get BrumAlison driving again - went out this evening - got her behind the wheel for 10 minutes. Went well.


----------



## Downward (21 Aug 2010)

Well it was nice and Sunny at 7.30am
Not sure how long it will last though


----------



## Wobblers (21 Aug 2010)

Downward said:


> Well it was nice and Sunny at 7.30am
> Not sure how long it will last though



It started raining about 11:30. We could have got a pootle in. Ho hum, maybe next time!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Aug 2010)

I've changed my ribble today from a standard double to a compact so I should be out rain or shine now! Went for a quick blast earlier to check everything was running ok, had a hairy moment when my rear tyre slipped, my tyres have had it waiting for my marathon pluses to arrive, hopefully have a bit more grip then!

Any of you been out with stourbidge cycle club? I think there riding to Bradley tommorrow, I think it's one of there more less intense club runs.


----------



## Downward (21 Aug 2010)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I've changed my ribble today from a standard double to a compact so I should be out rain or shine now! Went for a quick blast earlier to check everything was running ok, had a hairy moment when my rear tyre slipped, my tyres have had it waiting for my marathon pluses to arrive, hopefully have a bit more grip then!
> 
> Any of you been out with stourbidge cycle club? I think there riding to Bradley tommorrow, I think it's one of there more less intense club runs.



Lifeson does the Saturday runs. It's a gamble with the weather at the moment.


----------



## Downward (21 Aug 2010)

McWobble said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident, Phil. Glad to hear that it wasn't worse... or happened whilst you were riding your new bike!! GWS.
> 
> 
> 
> "Light Rain"?? I cycled back via Frankley Green tonight - I think "monsoon" would have been a more apt description! It's probably just as well we didn't organise anything for tonight. Metcheck's saying light showers for Saturday morning, the Met Office says heavy showers for the whole of Saturday, FWIW. I think it's worthwhile giving it a go. Anyone fancy a Saturday morning pootle?




Is Frankley Green the area of uncertainty between Frankley and Bartley Green ??!!

Same as Quinborne ?!!!


----------



## Downward (21 Aug 2010)

McWobble said:


> It started raining about 11:30. We could have got a pootle in. Ho hum, maybe next time!



Yeah It's been a really quiet summer I think I have done 1 ride in 2 months or something stupid. Really need to get some more miles in.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Aug 2010)

Went out with Stourbridge cycling club today, they went to Bradley, 60.7 milie from my front door and back, averaged 15.5. Ride time 3 hr 54 mins, was out nearly 5 hours. Stopped at a cafe in bradley had a buttie, and had a puncture about 10 minutes from home! Be glad when I got my marathon pluses on. My legs are feeling it now!


----------



## BrumJim (24 Aug 2010)

OK, I am going to stop being a wuss with regard to the weather. How about this Saturday 28th?


----------



## Downward (24 Aug 2010)

BrumJim said:


> OK, I am going to stop being a wuss with regard to the weather. How about this Saturday 28th?



Yes - The wife though is supposed to be going out Friday night and staying somewhere so says she won't be home for 8am like I asked 

Will see though - It's either maybe a bit later or I'm stuffed


----------



## BrumJim (27 Aug 2010)

Sh*t. Been asked to work this weekend, so won't be free on Saturday. Go ahead without me, though.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Aug 2010)

Downward said:


> Is Frankley Green the area of uncertainty between Frankley and Bartley Green ??!!
> 
> Same as Quinborne ?!!!



Err, yes, you're right, it is Frankley. The road name is "Frankley Green" which is what always gets me. At least, that's my excuse....

I'm on the FNRttC tonight so won't be around for tomorrow - hopefully I'll be in Whitstable instead!


----------



## Downward (27 Aug 2010)

McWobble said:


> Err, yes, you're right, it is Frankley. The road name is "Frankley Green" which is what always gets me. At least, that's my excuse....
> 
> I'm on the FNRttC tonight so won't be around for tomorrow - hopefully I'll be in Whitstable instead!



Good luck.

I'll be there tmoz anyway, Worked out I have done 70 miles the last 3 weeks, I intended to do 200 this month so I've set myself a target of 85 miles this week. I am off work and planning to do a long Ride Thursday (Maybe leave 8am back 1pm) and 25 miles ish tomorrow. 

Might be a good idea to do my own pace tmoz and see how it goes.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Aug 2010)

I can't make tomorrow decided to take kids and dogs to the seaside tomorrow for the day so got to be on the road for half seven. Probably go out bank holiday mon for a ride.


----------



## Downward (28 Aug 2010)

Nice day too ! Did 24.9 miles 1 Hr 45 mins. Not many people out at all, Saw 3 roadies in Hagley and another 5 around the lanes.
Spent about 4 minutes waiting at the train barriers in Blakedown too.

Hard work up to Clent on your own, N one to chase down and got overtaken near the top by another roadie.

Could have ridden a bit further but by 23 miles I was struggling to sit down.


----------



## Downward (2 Sep 2010)

Can't do this Sat in advance, I'm at a wedding.

Did the same route today, It's a nice loop.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Sep 2010)

I might be around, but need to sort bike out (Chain, chain ring, cassette, and strange pinging sound from front wheel) on Friday. And need to go for a walk some time soon too.


----------



## Wobblers (3 Sep 2010)

I'm doing the Martlets FNRttC tonight, so I definitely won't be around. Tomorrow morning looks like it'll be good - have fun if you do go out!


----------



## BrumJim (3 Sep 2010)

On my own then? I feel a bit like a Billy-no-mates at the moment.


----------



## Downward (5 Sep 2010)

Did you go ?

It's been a really nice week.

Got up to about 47mph down the big hill.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Sep 2010)

Took me til after mid-day to re-build my bike - new big ring, chain and rear cassette. And gave it a good clean too.

Went out in the evening - 25 miles, 16.5 average, and two big hills, but both in my neck of the woods - West Hills and Weatheroak Hill. Felt really good with the new mechanicals, and still plenty of energy when I got back home. However 1/2 hr later, legs complained when I went upstairs! Feel fine today, though.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Sep 2010)

Have yet to decide what the smaller ring is for.....

Probably poor greasing regime, and too much time spent on Canal towpaths.


----------



## Downward (6 Sep 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Took me til after mid-day to re-build my bike - new big ring, chain and rear cassette. And gave it a good clean too.
> 
> Went out in the evening - 25 miles, 16.5 average, and two big hills, but both in my neck of the woods - West Hills and Weatheroak Hill. Felt really good with the new mechanicals, and still plenty of energy when I got back home. However 1/2 hr later, legs complained when I went upstairs! Feel fine today, though.




That's a fair lick, I'm struggling to pass the 15mph average. Mind you it's surprising how much of the ride is uphill.

Replaced your brake pads ? You had less than me and that was over a month ago !


----------



## Downward (7 Sep 2010)

McWobble Give us a wave


----------



## BrumJim (8 Sep 2010)

Downward said:


> That's a fair lick, I'm struggling to pass the 15mph average. Mind you it's surprising how much of the ride is uphill.
> 
> Replaced your brake pads ? You had less than me and that was over a month ago !




No - but been off the bike a lot recently - getting sent down to London, which is a bit too far to cycle.


----------



## Wobblers (8 Sep 2010)

Downward said:


> McWobble Give us a wave



 ... err, what?? Oh, it wasn't you I saw waving at me along Court Oak road last night was it?

PS: do you still need brake pads? My stock of Koolstop Salmons will fit if you have standard Shimano brakes.


----------



## Downward (8 Sep 2010)

McWobble said:


> ... err, what?? Oh, it wasn't you I saw waving at me along Court Oak road last night was it?
> 
> PS: do you still need brake pads? My stock of Koolstop Salmons will fit if you have standard Shimano brakes.




Yeah that was me you were giving it some beans towards harborne about 5.35 ish. Saw 7 cyclists last night.

Yeah still need some pads - I just have the standard brakes can't recall the name.


----------



## Downward (18 Sep 2010)

Anyone fancy getting in another few Saturday rides before the weather cold ?


----------



## BrumJim (20 Sep 2010)

Not free until October.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Sep 2010)

I wouldn't mind, but don't expect flying speeds from me, I've found it hard going the last few weeks, not sure if it's the wind been picking up or if it's just the autumn blues!


----------



## Downward (21 Sep 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Not free until October.



Blimey what you up to ??


----------



## Downward (21 Sep 2010)

Ok Well wife is out Fri Night and Saturday night so weather permitting I am around for Saturday morning. Plus it's Scarecrow weekend in belbroughton !!


----------



## Wobblers (22 Sep 2010)

Downward said:


> Ok Well wife is out Fri Night and Saturday night so weather permitting I am around for Saturday morning. Plus it's Scarecrow weekend in belbroughton !!



All going well I'll be in Southend on Saturday morning so it's not possible for me. Unless... if your pass starts on Friday night you could do the FNRttC to Southend??


----------



## Downward (22 Sep 2010)

McWobble said:


> All going well I'll be in Southend on Saturday morning so it's not possible for me. Unless... if your pass starts on Friday night you could do the FNRttC to Southend??



Bit of a ride to there from here !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (24 Sep 2010)

I won't be able to make it tomorrow, been asked to come in work sat morning. Can't turn down overtime!


----------



## Downward (24 Sep 2010)

Weathers a bit naff at the mo - A bit windy, May see how it is Sunday


----------



## BrumJim (2 Oct 2010)

Still not getting any more available. Shoes still drying out from yesterday, and will be in Scotland (possibly) next weekend.


----------



## Downward (2 Oct 2010)

Not worth it today the wet and the leaves over the lanes is a bit too slippy.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Oct 2010)

OK, all change and I am free this weekend. And it looks like the last decent weekend of the year. Anyone else free?


----------



## Downward (7 Oct 2010)

Yes - I need to be back for 10.15am though so either a shortish ride (20 miles ish) with a prompt 8.30am start or could do earlier.

Have been doing 25 in 1 hour 45 but a nice 20 miles should be 1 hour and a half easily.

Caned it back tonight, knocked 10% off my fastest commute home too with average of over 17mph.


----------



## Philk (8 Oct 2010)

Sorry chaps, cant make it tomorrow, will be in wales.

I will be doing a couple of rides the following weekend though..........im really loving the madone.

cheers phil


----------



## Downward (9 Oct 2010)

Hopefully we are gonna have some more but it'll really be weather dependent so hopefully we can get some good turnouts as the winter fast approaches.


----------



## Downward (10 Oct 2010)

That Windwood heath lane was epic
400 + feet of climb in 0.75 miles


----------



## BrumJim (10 Oct 2010)

Not wrong - doesn't feel any easier the second time round.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Oct 2010)

Philk said:


> Sorry chaps, cant make it tomorrow, will be in wales.
> 
> I will be doing a couple of rides the following weekend though..........im really loving the madone.
> 
> cheers phil




Right - your homework, Phil, is to keep the fitness going throughout the cold winter, and next summer we'll get you up Romsley AND St. Kenelm's Pass without stopping.

I think we'll leave Winwood Heath Road a bit longer, though...

Could be some rides out Wyhtall way next year.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Oct 2010)

On my way up to Scotland, looking at the azure sky, clear, dry roads, thinking of going out this weekend. 






Looking at the BBC weather forecast for Saturday, and deciding that it is a BAD idea.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Oct 2010)

I'm out of action confined to light spinning on the turbo trainer. Cracked a rib, some tw@t decided to step out in front of me without looking as I was cycling through a high street after work, obviously an important text he was reading.

Swerved left up the pavement and chested a metal bollard. My body took the impact so luckily no damage to the bike, just me! 

It's hurting to breathe at the mo, beginning to wish I'd of just rode in to him!


----------



## Wobblers (22 Oct 2010)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I'm out of action confined to light spinning on the turbo trainer. Cracked a rib, some tw@t decided to step out in front of me without looking as I was cycling through a high street after work, obviously an important text he was reading.
> 
> Swerved left up the pavement and chested a metal bollard. My body took the impact so luckily no damage to the bike, just me!
> 
> It's hurting to breathe at the mo, beginning to wish I'd of just rode in to him!



Ouch! At least the bike's okay...

GWS.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (22 Oct 2010)

McWobble said:


> Ouch! At least the bike's okay...
> 
> GWS.



Cheers looking at a month to heal, but gonna start comutting again as soon as this sharp stabbing pain goes when I breathe in! I should be alright then. Been coming in by car and I'm missing my bike lol I wouldn't of been saying that a couple of years ago.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Oct 2010)

Broken rib:
First you get excruciating pain. Then you find a comfortable position, but its only one, so after a while, even this position isn't comfortable any more.

Then the pain keeps on going, well beyond the point where it is bearable. And you think it will never go away.

Then suddenly you realise it has gone, but you haven't noticed.

Broke my rib once playing football (OK, someone broke it for me). NONE of the seats at home were comfortable, so I went back to work the next day where there were some. People thought I was mad to go back to work so quickly, but there was no where to sit or lay at home where I wasn't in pain.

Glad to hear the bike's OK!!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Oct 2010)

Well I went back to work because if I don't I don't get paid, but like you say jim your at pain at home so might as well get paid for it at work. It chucked it down last night I woke up at 3am and it was hammering down. Not looking good for cycling today!


----------



## Downward (23 Oct 2010)

Shattered today. Walked for 3 hours Tuesday, not sure how far. Spend 7 hours Wednesday decorating building wardrobes etc. Commuted Thursday and Friday and had to clear the office Friday so the ride home was painful. Nice day today but putting bedroom back together.

Hope to get another 3 rides this year as well as the normal commuting as need to do another 350 miles this year for the 2k.

On a mission by this time next year to be a stone lighter. Out goes the beer and tea and takeaways and in comes the green tea and fruit.


----------



## Downward (27 Nov 2010)

How is everyone ? Getting in any riding at all ?

I need to do a dry run to Kings Norton one weekend in the next 2 so hoping the weather warms up. Mind you I don't know why it doesn't make any difference as I'll be doing this on my commute ?


----------



## BrumJim (28 Nov 2010)

Was thinking about going out this weekend. Until I saw the snow!!

Got a bit of singing to do on Saturday mornings in the next few weeks, but if we get a good day I'll see what I can manage.


----------



## Wobblers (28 Nov 2010)

BrumJim said:


> Was thinking about going out this weekend. Until I saw the snow!!
> 
> Got a bit of singing to do on Saturday mornings in the next few weeks, but if we get a good day I'll see what I can manage.



The lanes around Frankley haven't actually been bad this last week. I was out on Wednesday and Friday, taking the long way back home from work - apart from the back wheel slipping slightly at one point there weren't any problems. I may take a look over Romsley tomorrow if I get the time. I think it'll be fine as long as you use some common sense, and take it gently on the downhill sections. This may change if we get more snow...

I'm up for an evening ride (as long as its mild!): I've got a pothole-free route (Romsley->Bellbroughton->Clent, possibility of an extra loop round Chaddersley Corbet if you want the miles...) if anyone's interested.


----------



## Downward (28 Nov 2010)

McWobble said:


> The lanes around Frankley haven't actually been bad this last week. I was out on Wednesday and Friday, taking the long way back home from work - apart from the back wheel slipping slightly at one point there weren't any problems. I may take a look over Romsley tomorrow if I get the time. I think it'll be fine as long as you use some common sense, and take it gently on the downhill sections. This may change if we get more snow...
> 
> I'm up for an evening ride (as long as its mild!): I've got a pothole-free route (Romsley->Bellbroughton->Clent, possibility of an extra loop round Chaddersley Corbet if you want the miles...) if anyone's interested.




Yeah I'm happy - I'm sure the weather will pick up to a nice normal 5 degrees soon.


----------



## upsidedown (29 Nov 2010)

McWobble said:


> I'm up for an evening ride (as long as its mild!): I've got a pothole-free route (Romsley->Bellbroughton->Clent, possibility of an extra loop round Chaddersley Corbet if you want the miles...) if anyone's interested.



That's part of my commute ! Fairfield >Belbroughton> Holy Cross> Hagley > Stourbridge when i don't use the train, lovely riding and not too bad at the moment.


----------



## Wobblers (7 Jan 2011)

Anyone up for a pootle this Saturday? The weather forecast actually looks quite good for a change: it seems we may actually get some sun! I've done some cycling over Clent/Romsley and beyond in the last week and the roads aren't in too bad a state.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 Jan 2011)

I'm still getting over a bad cold, spent new years eve in bed Ill, rode to work last week, but found it hard going, should be in better shape next weekend, or at least I hope, happy new years lads!


----------



## BrumJim (9 Jan 2011)

Sorry - got the message too late. Might have been good though. A lot of minor roads still very wet and dirty, but up for a ride soon.


----------



## Downward (12 Jan 2011)

Still recovering ! Reckon another 10 days off the bike


----------



## BrumJim (13 Jan 2011)

Shucks. Not good. Cycling is the only thing keeping me sane at the moment, and even then it's a close run thing.


----------



## Downward (14 Jan 2011)

I'll probably give it another week off commuting but maybe try and get on the Turbo towards the end of next week.

20 minutes of hard work's plenty for me on that thing !


----------



## BrumJim (20 Jan 2011)

Looking good weatherwise for the weekend.

Anyone up for it?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Jan 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Looking good weatherwise for the weekend.
> 
> Anyone up for it?



I'm going out for the sat run with stourbridge club, see if I get left a mile behind lol.


----------



## Wobblers (21 Jan 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Looking good weatherwise for the weekend.
> 
> Anyone up for it?



Maybe, now that I can't make Adam's "Not a Christmas Night to Bognor". It looks like it's going to be cold tonight, so I wouldn't advise an early start. Some of the side roads have been quite treacherous, even at 9 in the morning in the past couple of days. And the country lanes can be expected to be worse - no urban heat island warming! It might be better to wait until the afternoon to give things a chance to thaw out.


----------



## Downward (21 Jan 2011)

We await your report Paul how you get on with the Stourbridge ride. 

I'm pretty much out of shape, Over a month out and just about 1 hour 20 mins on the turbo. Well did manage 40 mins Thursday but was getting pain so stopped.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Jan 2011)

My legs have just started to feel like they belong to me, My conclusion is that even though ive been cycling to work all winter and been trying to do some structured training on the turbo twice a week over the last few weeks, there is no substitute to being on the road doing substantial miles. 

I went out with the club sat on the impression they were starting an 'A' and a 'B' group, one being quicker than the other, the slower group go first 10 mins in front of the faster group, and then the faster group head off in pursuit. This is on the basis that in time you get quicker and then move into the quicker group. So I thought this would be a good opportunity to give it a go. I was late getting there didn't arrive til half 8 planned on being there by 20 past. There was 6 of us there and we set off pretty much as I got there. I'd heard the fast group which I was with normally go about 18mph average so was bricking it! got half way round then started doing some climbs, i was fine previous to the climbs but after they started to tire me. luckily the lads were having a steady day taking it easy, probably because of the weather it was freezing. so they got me round the training route feeding me jelly babies. I managed to stick it and complete it but realised if they wanted to go quicker id of been left in the distance. but i think this time of year there just getting steady miles in working on there base fitness, then speed up as the season goes on, a couple of them raced for the club I think 

I have to say they were a welcoming bunch of lads and very supportive. They kept me going when I was starting to fade.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Jan 2011)

According to my cycle computer 40.28 miles 2hrs 37 mins ride time AV 15.3, I dont know if I'm being to hard on myself as this was my first real road ride for a few months, hopefully with a few more under my belt it should come back, I stopped cycling the previous winter, so keep doing it this year has helped keep my legs going I think, but I hope to push it this year and see some more improvements, but that will come with more time in the saddle. I'm looking forward to the lighter nights so I can do that as I'm not one for night cycling.

keep cycling guys!


----------



## lifeson (23 Jan 2011)

Hi Paul
Apologies I didn't turn up but glad you enjoyed it, braver man than me, it was way too cold and frosty for my liking.

If you have a computer the 'official' timimg is from the lights where you start to the lights at the end of the mile flat. which should be about 37miles?


----------



## Downward (23 Jan 2011)

The cold will effect you a fair amount, Fair play though for starting early in the year.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Jan 2011)

lifeson said:


> Hi Paul
> Apologies I didn't turn up but glad you enjoyed it, braver man than me, it was way too cold and frosty for my liking.
> 
> If you have a computer the 'official' timimg is from the lights where you start to the lights at the end of the mile flat. which should be about 37miles?
> ...


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Jan 2011)

Downward said:


> The cold will effect you a fair amount, Fair play though for starting early in the year.



Yeah I think your right the cold air does leave me breathless, I'm just glad it didn't rain as it started to spot when I left and I didn't have my waterproof on. I'd changed my cassette to one with closer gear ratios which meant I lost my 28 tooth bail out gear and was left with a 25, I don't think that help lol


----------



## Downward (27 Jan 2011)

Is it quite a hilly route then ? 
Worse than the Romsley, Clent route ??

I'm wondering how this year will pan out for me and whether once you get to a certain fitness level will it be a struggle to improve ?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Jan 2011)

The hills aren't that bad, I've climbed worse with you guys, Rose hill and over romsley. It's the fact of the mileage and faster pace combined with the hills that bugger you up. You guys are better climbers than me. It doesn't help being 15.5 stone lol you lot would go round better than me probably, well I know mcwobble would on his sturmey archer 3 speed lol but to be fair to myself it was 12 months last week since I dragged my last fag, so I don't think I've done too bad.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (27 Jan 2011)

[QUOTE 1005458"]
Let's make a pact then. I haven't been on one yet (and can't this week). If I go we can keep each other company, as I'm not the fastest.
[/quote]

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Downward (28 Jan 2011)

Well the country lanes are very muddy, slippy and the cold frosts and cold day temps ain't helping. Maybe next Saturday ? I ain't ridden now for 6 weeks ish.


----------



## SMD (31 Jan 2011)

Hi, where do you meet up for these rides? I'd like to tag along
Although I live a few miles south of Brum I often head for Lickeys / Clent.
Yesterday I rode to and over Rose Hill, the weekend before went to Halesowen in order to ride up to Romsley.
Fitnesswise, I average 14 / 15mph for 30 or so miles, longest I've done is 50.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Feb 2011)

Sounds perfect for us. Pretty much spot-on with my pace.

We'll start again in earnest in March (when I get back from my holidays). If we do well, we can get together once a month, although it is a little ad-hoc. In the meantime, we are looking for a dry, bright, not too cold day without frost or puddles on a Saturday when some of us are free and fit. Which is a little tricky over winter, so we are not planning anything until the longer, warmer days really start making their presence felt.

Do you like bacon butties? Nimmings Lane NT Car Park at the top of St Kennelms' pass do great ones as a reward for making it to the top.


----------



## SMD (1 Feb 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Do you like bacon butties? Nimmings Lane NT Car Park at the top of St Kennelms' pass do great ones as a reward for making it to the top.



Gotta be on crusty bread.

I'll keep an eye on this thread for the next ride then


----------



## BrumJim (2 Feb 2011)

SMD said:


> Gotta be on crusty bread.



Very.

I'll PM you when we have a firm date, but keep an eye on here anyway.


----------



## Wobblers (7 Feb 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> According to my cycle computer 40.28 miles 2hrs 37 mins ride time AV 15.3, I dont know if I'm being to hard on myself as this was my first real road ride for a few months, hopefully with a few more under my belt it should come back, I stopped cycling the previous winter, so keep doing it this year has helped keep my legs going I think, but I hope to push it this year and see some more improvements, but that will come with more time in the saddle. *I'm looking forward to the lighter nights so I can do that as I'm not one for night cycling.*



You don't know what you're missing! The _quiet_ roads, the stillness, only the sound of your gasping breathing for company, the wildlife (the only time I've seen a live badger was on a late evening ride), the sight of the cateyes stretching into the distance with no distractions.... Bliss! 

It's worth trying, at least once. Night riding is a vastly different experience than in the day - it's much more _restful._

Anyway, well done on the ride! Keeping cycling through the winter, even if it's just short commutes, does help tremendously.

And speaking of nightime rides, anyone fancy joining me on an evening bimble this Thursday (according to the met office, it will be reasonably mild and wind-free)?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (7 Feb 2011)

I wouldn't mind doing it if I had some descent lights, the lights I use are ok for riding in the suburban areas, but they would be useless In the country I wouldn't see much in front of me lol 

What time you thinking for this ride thursday night? And where abouts you riding?


----------



## Wobblers (7 Feb 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I wouldn't mind doing it if I had some descent lights, the lights I use are ok for riding in the suburban areas, but they would be useless In the country I wouldn't see much in front of me lol
> 
> What time you thinking for this ride thursday night? And where abouts you riding?



I've got a couple of decent lights I could lend out.

7:30 pm at the usual place - Grange Road Island on Manor Way. Later would be quieter - but also more inconvenient (though I'm quite flexible on the time, I went round Frankley, Bellbroughton and Clent at 10 last night!).

I'm planning on going over Romsley, then Bellbroughton, swing round Chaddesley Corbet before heading back to Bellbroughton (assuming I don't get lost!) and over Clent. That's about 20-ish miles with two big hills. It does occur to me that the route goes past a number of hostelries should one find one's spirits flagging....


----------



## Wobblers (7 Feb 2011)

SMD said:


> Hi, where do you meet up for these rides? I'd like to tag along
> Although I live a few miles south of Brum I often head for Lickeys / Clent.
> Yesterday I rode to and over Rose Hill, the weekend before went to Halesowen in order to ride up to Romsley.
> Fitnesswise, I average 14 / 15mph for 30 or so miles, longest I've done is 50.



Sounds like you'd find our jaunts the perfect fit!


----------



## BrumJim (8 Feb 2011)

Seriously tempting, but I have German lessons on Thursday.

Would be tempted to skip, but weather forecast is wet.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 Feb 2011)

Ich weiß nicht wie Radfahren für längere Zeit im Nassen. es ist ein bisschen demoralisierend! aber Deutsch kann es ein bisschen frustrierend.


----------



## Wobblers (8 Feb 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> Ich weiß nicht wie Radfahren für längere Zeit im Nassen. es ist ein bisschen demoralisierend! aber Deutsch kann es ein bisschen frustrierend.



There's a duck in your milk float?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 Feb 2011)

I'm not gonna be out Thursday night, my wrists still not right, I think a long rides gonna cause me too much pain. Next week if your out though.


----------



## Wobblers (9 Feb 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I'm not gonna be out Thursday night, my wrists still not right, I think a long rides gonna cause me too much pain. Next week if your out though.



I wouldn't do it myself in those sort of circumstances - you don't want to make things worse! I'll see what the weather's like tomorrow before deciding if, or how far I go. Tuesday is a possibility - again, dependent upon the weather...


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2011)

This Saturday looking good?


----------



## Wobblers (10 Feb 2011)

Maybe. I need to (at least try) and get in a 60 mile ride this week, so that I can be reasonably sure of finishing the Snowdrop Audax next week. So that'll be either a slow ride on Saturday or the club run to Warwick on Sunday. I want to have one rest day this weekend. At the moment the weather forecast is looking better on the Sunday. Trouble is, I won't really know until tomorrow.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Feb 2011)

Saturday looking better than Sunday, and I need a good ride before Snowdrop too.


----------



## Wobblers (10 Feb 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Saturday looking better than Sunday, and I need a good ride before Snowdrop too.



Let's see what the weekend forecast is tomorrow. When I looked, Sunday was going to a little less windy, though with showers. I'll take less of a headwind to showers any day!!


----------



## BrumJim (11 Feb 2011)

OK, on for Saturday. Anyone else fancy joining? Doubt I will be checking my computer again this evening, but could be turning on tomorrow morning.

For those who don't know, the usual pattern is an 8:30 start at Here. Probably at this spot.
Roadworks have now gone.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Feb 2011)

Oh, help. 65 miles in total, and only my body got back. Mind was left as excess baggage trying to get up Lickey Hill.

Mind you, the bacon baguette in Stourport-on-Severn was worth it all.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (13 Feb 2011)

65 miles fair play! I've done 0 cycling this weekend, was sorting out my greenhouse all day yesterday ready for this year, planned to go on the turbo but cracked a few guinesses instead, spent 5 hrs in the poring rain up clent today putting a new hen house up, have to say didnt see any cyclists today! Plan was to get on the turbo tonight, but just cracked open some more Guiness lol 

I'll have to put some serious hours in next week to make up for this blip in my training regime!


----------



## Wobblers (13 Feb 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Oh, help. 65 miles in total, and only my body got back. Mind was left as excess baggage trying to get up Lickey Hill.
> 
> Mind you, the bacon baguette in Stourport-on-Severn was worth it all.



I managed just under 63 miles. Rumours that I went round the block just to make sure that the Garmin registered 100 km will not be commented on....

It was a lovely morning, sunny, quite mild and not too windy. We made excellent time into Stourport. I'm sure no one noticed my momentary panic as I tried to avoid getting sucked into Kidderminster town centre! I had planned on a pleasant pootle back along quiet country roads but instead took the wrong turn off and ended up on busier than ideal roads. After a frustrating detour round a Droitwich industrial estate, I gave up and headed back along the A38 - which actually wasn't as unpleasant as I had expected.

After Bromsgrove, I headed back over Romsley and my legs finally waved the white flag on Mucklow Hill. We managed quite a respectable pace, 16 mph average over rolling terrain so it's no wonder you were feeling the miles at the end, Jim! Find yourself a bunch going at around 14 mph on the Snowdrop I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Downward (16 Feb 2011)

I haven't checked into this thread for a while. Back on the bike, Managed 3 commutes but now have a chest infection.

Total miles in 2011 - 54 !
Probably done that many on the turbo too !


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (17 Feb 2011)

It's always the same you start getting back into the swing of things and then something happens to knock ya back!


----------



## Downward (19 Feb 2011)

I'd be interested in a night ride though.


----------



## fungus (20 Feb 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> It's always the same you start getting back into the swing of things and then something happens to knock ya back!



Glad to see it's not just me then, knee problems ruined the end of last year. I'd just start to get a little bit of fitness & end up with a groin strain




I will keep an eye on this thread for a couple of social rides later in the year.


----------



## Wobblers (23 Feb 2011)

Downward said:


> I'd be interested in a night ride though.



I could be persuaded to do one of those. When's good? I have vague plans to go over Romsley/Clent tomorrow evening if my legs are up to it.


----------



## Downward (5 Mar 2011)

McWobble said:


> I could be persuaded to do one of those. When's good? I have vague plans to go over Romsley/Clent tomorrow evening if my legs are up to it.



Maybe when it's a bit warmer and dryer !!


----------



## BrumJim (6 Mar 2011)

And therefore is coming out for a ride with us sometime this year?


----------



## mumbo jumbo (9 Mar 2011)

First post to this newly discovered thread. I'd be interested in coming on a ride or two. Haw far do you go? What are your normal routes?

mj


----------



## BrumJim (10 Mar 2011)

About 25 miles. We have traditionally started at the Grange Hill roundabout, Halesowen, just by the Cycle Club HQ (although nothing to do with them - not as fast).

We try to tackle a couple of big hills - up to Romsley and St Kennelms Pass are two favourites, although if we are feeling good (fitness returns) then there is the Three Hills option (including Rose Hill - Lickeys). However we are willing to flatten things out for new riders - Phil from Coventry has come with us a few times. We tend to stick to the same area, but vary the roads and routes.

Keep you updated. I desperately need a new chainset (front rings, chain and cassette) as all are badly worn, so won't initiate a trip until these are sorted. Need a good excuse to go and get them. Anyone?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (10 Mar 2011)

I'll be up for a ride when your next out.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Mar 2011)

OK, lets set a date.

How about Saturday 26th March? Last day of winter, before the clocks go forward. Sounds like a good excuse for a ride?


----------



## mumbo jumbo (10 Mar 2011)

BrumJim said:


> OK, lets set a date.
> 
> How about Saturday 26th March? Last day of winter, before the clocks go forward. Sounds like a good excuse for a ride?


I'll check with the boss (mrs mj)


----------



## jonrwg (10 Mar 2011)

Hi guys, I'm new here and from Birmingham too. Haha. 
Can I join for a ride?


----------



## Wobblers (11 Mar 2011)

jonrwg said:


> Hi guys, I'm new here and from Birmingham too. Haha.
> Can I join for a ride?



You'd be more than welcome: the more the merrier! We trend to go around 25-30 miles at 14-ish mph, but we won't leave anyone behind.


----------



## Wobblers (11 Mar 2011)

BrumJim said:


> OK, lets set a date.
> 
> How about Saturday 26th March? Last day of winter, before the clocks go forward. Sounds like a good excuse for a ride?



You need an excuse?

Anyone fancy an evening ride round Romsley/Chaddersley Corbet way next Tuesday? Good lights are a must but I've got a couple that I could lend out for those who haven't, erm, seen the light! 


Oh, all right, I'll get me coat...


----------



## jonrwg (11 Mar 2011)

McWobble said:


> You'd be more than welcome: the more the merrier! We trend to go around 25-30 miles at 14-ish mph, but we won't leave anyone behind.



Great. I will try my best. =D
What is the details?


----------



## BrumJim (11 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1005495"]
Now I have to decide whether to come out with you lot or go up Snowdon with some other friends.
[/quote]

OK, changed my mind. I'm joining you and your friends up Snowdon!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (11 Mar 2011)

McWobble said:


> You need an excuse?
> 
> Anyone fancy an evening ride round Romsley/Chaddersley Corbet way next Tuesday? Good lights are a must but I've got a couple that I could lend out for those who haven't, erm, seen the light!
> 
> ...


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (11 Mar 2011)

BrumJim said:


> OK, lets set a date.
> 
> How about Saturday 26th March? Last day of winter, before the clocks go forward. Sounds like a good excuse for a ride?



Ok sounds good to me!


----------



## BrumJim (11 Mar 2011)

jonrwg said:


> Great. I will try my best. =D
> What is the details?



We'll be here. A route will be sorted out nearer to the time when we get an idea of who is coming.

Time and date are Saturday 26th March at 8:30. Bring yourself, your bike, some liquid and a few pennies for a bacon sandwich, if we take that route.

And p.m. me your mobile phone if you want to make sure that we don't leave without you.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1005496"]
Anyway, why are your front rings worn? I've driven my hybrid into the ground for 5 years and the front rings are fine.
[/quote]

Real problems with chain wear. I'm getting through chains faster than brakes, so must the something wrong with either my chain care regime or the chains that I am buying.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1005507"]
Is your chain line straight? 

Anyway, I'm very tempted to miss Snowdon to come out with you lot, as long as you promise to be gentle. Do you ride over to Halesowen Jim or drive?
[/quote]

Generally ride. Its a nice 30 minute warm-up and not too hilly.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Mar 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Real problems with chain wear. I'm getting through chains faster than brakes, so must the something wrong with either my chain care regime or the chains that I am buying.



What are you doing to your poor bike, Jim?? You're not washing your chain with grinding paste, are you? What chain do you use?


----------



## Wobblers (12 Mar 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I'll probably be up for that as long as it's not hissing down!



Ah! A victim! The weather's looking okay-ish at the moment, though it might get a little chilly.


----------



## Downward (13 Mar 2011)

Yeah me too.


----------



## Wobblers (14 Mar 2011)

McWobble said:


> Ah! A victim! The weather's looking okay-ish at the moment, though it might get a little chilly.



Bad form to reply to your own post and all that, but...

I went round Bellbroughton->Chaddesley Corbet->Holy Cross->Clent tonight with no unpleasant surprises or huge potholes and the weather forecast is now mild and overcast for Tuesday evening. 

So... if anyone fancies a gentle pootle on Tuesday evening round Romlsey, Chaddesley Corbet and coming back via Clent let me know. The starting point will be the usual place, Grange Hill roundabout at 7:30 pm. It's about 15 miles or so but does have two substantial hills.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (14 Mar 2011)

I'm not going to make it, snapped a spoke tonight, my bikes out of action til I can get a replacement spoke and nipple.


----------



## Wobblers (14 Mar 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I'm not going to make it, snapped a spoke tonight, my bikes out of action til I can get a replacement spoke and nipple.



No worries. Sounds like the perfect excuse for n+1 to me!


----------



## Downward (15 Mar 2011)

I have to go up town tonight but would be interested some other time


----------



## BrumJim (15 Mar 2011)

Definitely not me either. Tried to ride into work this morning and gave up - chain too badly worn to pedal. Hopefully get it sorted tonight.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (15 Mar 2011)

And I have to pick up a kid from Brownies. But did someone mention 26th March? That looks like a runner . . .


----------



## Philk (16 Mar 2011)

Hi Guys,
Sorry I wont be up for 26th march. I have been really ill over the xmas period culminating in what was a violent reaction to some medication (symptoms identical to a heart attack).
Im still not able to do much at the moment as I have problems breathing. I have tried going out on the MTB but 3 mile max and im suffering.
Seeing a specialist friday, so hopefully get some traction on this problem.

Yet another think wrong with me, im getting sick of being Sick..........


----------



## Wobblers (16 Mar 2011)

mumbo jumbo said:


> And I have to pick up a kid from Brownies. But did someone mention 26th March? That looks like a runner . . .



Just as well, really. I rather overdid it on Monday so it would have been a rather s-l-o-w ride to the nearest pub, I think!


----------



## Wobblers (16 Mar 2011)

Philk said:


> Hi Guys,
> Sorry I wont be up for 26th march. I have been really ill over the xmas period culminating in what was a violent reaction to some medication (symptoms identical to a heart attack).
> Im still not able to do much at the moment as I have problems breathing. I have tried going out on the MTB but 3 mile max and im suffering.
> Seeing a specialist friday, so hopefully get some traction on this problem.
> ...



Bloody hell, it hasn't been the best of years for you, has it? Hope you get things sorted out soon.


----------



## Downward (20 Mar 2011)

I'll be there for 26th, Not sure what shape but I'm going to try and do some Reps on Tuesday up and down my hill and hopefully go on a 25 miler Wednesday and try some more Hill reps Thursday to get my legs going again.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (21 Mar 2011)

Downward said:


> I'll be there for 26th, Not sure what shape but I'm going to try and do some Reps on Tuesday up and down my hill and hopefully go on a 25 miler Wednesday and try some more Hill reps Thursday to get my legs going again.



I had the weekend off cycling lol, I better put some miles in if we are all getting match fit lol. I don't think 6 hrs of drinking Guiness sat is good preperation.


----------



## Downward (22 Mar 2011)

Hmm yeah I'm going to have to spend a fair few hours gardening today over cycling.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Mar 2011)

Well, Saturday will be dull but dry (that's the weather, not me).

Route to be sorted out Friday afternoon.
Suggest either up Romsley (the Lifeson route), alternatively Egg Hill (Philk killer) if we are feeling fragile, or the early cut-off (McWobble big day detour) if feeling really chicken. Then Belbroughton, with thoughts of a Chaddesley Corbett furthest point, finishing up by heading up St Kenelm's Pass ready for a Bacon Buttie or worse.

In or out?
Expecting Downward, PJ79LIZARD, McWobble, User and Mumbo Jumbo. No positive responses elsewhere yet.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (24 Mar 2011)

I'll be there! Same meeting point, half eight sat morn?


----------



## BrumJim (25 Mar 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> I'll be there! Same meeting point, half eight sat morn?



Of course. Don't like change, me!


----------



## Wobblers (25 Mar 2011)

Hah. Since I seem to have been volunteered for this _in absentia_, as it were, it would be churlish not to turn up! 

I'll be there. Unless my alarm fails to wake me up. Which is quite possible, I'm a bit short of sleep this week. In which case, I'll be there _in spirit._ 

I'm not hugely bothered which route we take: the "McWobble big day detour" (never knew it had a name!) probably involves almost as much climbing as Romsley, though over a much longer distance. Of course, if anyone's feeling frisky, we could always do Romsley and then circle round for Winwood Heath Road....


----------



## BrumJim (25 Mar 2011)

Suggest this route:
http://www.bikely.co...rch-Social-Ride
Alternative is Illey Lane, then Yew Tree Lane from the start, or Illey Lane, Ravenhayes lane, Frankley Green, etc that avoids Egg Hill.

Will be expecting as above. p.m. me your mobile number if you don't want to get left behind at the start (we don't leave anyone behind once we have started), and I will check for further messages tomorrow morning before I leave, around 7:30 ish.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (25 Mar 2011)

Where is the start point?


----------



## BrumJim (26 Mar 2011)

We'll be here. 8:30


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (26 Mar 2011)

I enjoyed the ride today, pity the sun had disappeared. Good to see everyone out it had been a while, look forward to the next one.


----------



## BrumJim (26 Mar 2011)

Cold ride, but good.
Mumbo Jumbo - I was giving it Everything on the dual carriageway at the end. So you should have no problems with the Three Hills route should we decide to do that.
Stats from my house are:
35 miles (good start)
Average 13.9 mile/h (not including stops). Quite casual this time.
2.5 hours in the saddle. 
1 bacon buttie. Much enjoyed.
I'm about 6 miles from the start, so take off 12 miles for the group ride bit..
Good to meet up with you all again.
Personally loved the very quiet country roads between Fairfield and Chaddesley Corbett. Was a nice change from the busier stuff that we often find ourselves on.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (26 Mar 2011)

BrumJim - Thanks for organising / leading. Enjoyed the final blast on the dual carriageway as much as I enjoyed the country lanes (even the hills).

Nice to meet the rest of you too. Thoroughly enjoyed this first outing and looking forward to joining another one sometime (matrimonial permission allowing!). 

mj


----------



## Wobblers (27 Mar 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Cold ride, but good.
> Mumbo Jumbo - *I was giving it Everything on the dual carriageway at the end*. So you should have no problems with the Three Hills route should we decide to do that.
> Stats from my house are:
> 35 miles (good start)
> ...



You and Mumbo Jumbo were a little ahead of me on the bypass. And I couldn't close the gap! Sniff. In my excuse defence my legs have been feeling very heavy over the last few days. I'd have struggled had it been any faster.

Still, it was a good day, even if all the good weather we were having seems to have disappeared. And nice to see you all again after the winter. Glad to see that you enjoyed it, Mumbo Jumbo.


----------



## Downward (1 Apr 2011)

Nice Ride, Legs really really heavy. Just done a quickie up Hagley wood Lane and my legs are feeling the pain. Assume it's just getting back into it after a while but I think 3 hills would kill me !


----------



## BrumJim (7 Apr 2011)

Anyone up for a fast and hard run this Saturday? 3 hills plus a bit more? 30 miles plus with no stops except for bacon?
Need to get fitter for a Sportive the following weekend.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 Apr 2011)

No stops you might be stopping for me if my legs seize up lol been putting extra miles in this week, didn't think there was a ride this weekend. I'll come if your still going. Weather should be good.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (8 Apr 2011)

Soz. I'm away this weekend.

mj


----------



## Wobblers (8 Apr 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Anyone up for a fast and hard run this Saturday? 3 hills plus a bit more? 30 miles plus with no stops except for bacon?
> Need to get fitter for a Sportive the following weekend.



Not this Saturday, I'm afraid. Tomorrow looks like it'll be the only rest day I'm likely to get before the Manchester to Blackpool FNRttC. I need to give myself at least one day off! I'd be up for a hilly run early next week after work: there's enough light in the evenings for a decent lengthed ride if you fancy a hilly 25 miles or so.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Apr 2011)

PJ79LIZARD said:


> No stops you might be stopping for me if my legs seize up lol been putting extra miles in this week, didn't think there was a ride this weekend. I'll come if your still going. Weather should be good.



OK, usual place, but arrive there just before 8:30 - have 5 mins rest, and when I arrive, we'll leave immediately.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (8 Apr 2011)

Ok, better get my pre train curry down me!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 Apr 2011)

Good ride today, couldn't ask for better weather, my legs held up better than I thought they would, they felt tired at the start, but weren't to bad when I finished. No doubt feel it tomorrow. Catch you next time.


----------



## BrumJim (9 Apr 2011)

Thanks Paul. Good to have the company. Crap doing long rides on my own - get bored and want to go home.
My ride stats were: 3hrs 34 mins of riding, 52.6 miles, average of 14.7. I think we parted at around 31 miles, with an average around 15.
Three big hills, then bacon buttie. Then another big hill (Weatheroak). At which point muscles that I didn't know I had started to complain, so took it gently for a while. All OK now.
Weather stunning. Just a joy to be out in it.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (9 Apr 2011)

Well you put some extra miles in, fair play, I clocked up 37 mile, that was enough for me and my legs, I saw quite a few heading towards clent on the way back home, it's definitely the weather for it,


----------



## Downward (12 Apr 2011)

I should check this forum more often !


----------



## Downward (22 Apr 2011)

I was going to go tomorrow although it has just literally just started hammering down with rain.

If though it's dry I'll be at Grange Road island at 8.30am. I was planning to go on my own anyway but any company is always welcome.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Apr 2011)

I went out yesterday, was planning day off today. Just read your post.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Apr 2011)

Sorry - busy today and too late.
Strange weather - only a few drops here yesterday. Weather looks good for it, though.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Apr 2011)

Wierd. Drove that way yesterday afternoon. All dry around with no sign of rain, but very wet with puddles at the Grange Hill roundabout. VERY localised showers round there.


----------



## Downward (24 Apr 2011)

Don't worry, Cut my finger pretty bad decorating so not been on the bike.


----------



## BrumJim (3 May 2011)

Right. We need to set a weekend for the next ride.

Firstly, User - when are you free?

Secondly free weekends in the near future for the rest of us?
7th is OK, but forecast rain. All future Saturdays looking good until 28th, which isn't.


----------



## Downward (4 May 2011)

I'm ok whenever, Back to commuting so getting the legs working again.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (4 May 2011)

Let me know what you decide. I'll try to get a pass out.

mj


----------



## Wobblers (5 May 2011)

Can't do the 14th or 21st. Any other Saturday would be okay.


----------



## BrumJim (13 May 2011)

21st out for me. Gear cable breakage, and can't guarantee to get it sorted by Saturday a.m.


----------



## BrumJim (16 May 2011)

Anyone up for this weekend? Long while since I last went out for a decent ride. Getting withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## Wobblers (18 May 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Anyone up for this weekend? Long while since I last went out for a decent ride. Getting withdrawal symptoms.



I'm rather hoping I'll be in Cardiff by that time on Saturday. This seems to be turning into the "Birmingham and Black Country Excuse Thread"!

With the arrival of warm, long summer evenings (well, you can but hope, can't you?) how about an evening ride instead?


----------



## Downward (21 May 2011)

Yeah an evening ride sounds cool - Tied up this and next saturday


----------



## BrumJim (21 May 2011)

On holiday soon, so not free until June, but would look forward to one then.


----------



## Downward (28 May 2011)

Yeah weather is rubbish lately, Hopefully the wind will die down and the sun will start to shine on the weekends


----------



## BrumJim (30 May 2011)

Free next weekend, if anyone else is? Weather during the week looks a little dodgy until Friday.
That is 4th June.


----------



## Downward (1 Jun 2011)

Looks nice Saturday yeah.
Saw Andrew Monday going into the Uni,


----------



## BrumJim (2 Jun 2011)

OK, I'm on.

For anybody that hasn't been with us yet, and fancies joining the fun, the start point is here at 8:30.


We'll be doing around 25 miles, usually averaging around 14 mile/h (or a bit less), but will wait for slower people if required. We never leave anyone behind. Plenty of hills, but all on tarmac so Road Bike or road-orientated hybrid is recommended.


Oh, and User will be along soon to give his apologies......


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (2 Jun 2011)

All being well I'll be there, haven't been riding the last 3 weekends, been exercising my drinking arm more lately, so this could be painfull lol.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (2 Jun 2011)

It's my eldest's 18th birthday that day. I'll go if I can but chances are I wont be able to.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Jun 2011)

Bring him with you? We'll stop by at a pub and get him drunk.

Seriously, would understand. Doesn't get much bigger than a son's 18th. Although my Mum has chosen to be away for my 40th this year!


----------



## mumbo jumbo (2 Jun 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Bring him with you? We'll stop by at a pub and get him drunk.
> 
> Seriously, would understand. Doesn't get much bigger than a son's 18th. Although my Mum has chosen to be away for my 40th this year!


I do a 40 miler to Malvern for Sunday lunch with the mother in law occasionally. He announced he wanted to come with me last time. MTB with front susp and knobbly tires. He could barely stand up when we got there


----------



## mumbo jumbo (2 Jun 2011)

Soz. I'm a no show.


----------



## Downward (3 Jun 2011)

I'll be there


----------



## BrumJim (3 Jun 2011)

Brilliant. Up for setting a route, or shall we just turn up and go?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (4 Jun 2011)

I'm a bit hungover but I'll be there.


----------



## Downward (4 Jun 2011)

Head towards the Sun !


----------



## Downward (4 Jun 2011)

Nice Ride, Knee though is really painful now. I checked the Stats and believe it or not it was about 2100 feet of climbs ! That's nearly 200 feet more than any ride done before.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (5 Jun 2011)

I felt it in my legs later on yesterday, good ride the weather was ideal, but on the way back I felt more of a wind blowing, either that or my legs had gone!


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jun 2011)

That explains it a bit better. Only one big climb, but plenty of climbing in total. Fell asleep in the afternoon, and felt a bit jaded all day. Did finish the ride off by chasing a policeman up Muclow Hill. His excuse was the heavier bike and full police gear, rather than a cycling top and Lycra shorts. Well, I suppose that IS a good excuse.

Anyway, picture from the top:








I'm the slim, attractive one behind the camera. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jun 2011)

Right, next ride. If anyone is free on Monday night, I have a space clear in my diary, but otherwise Saturday 25th June for the next ride?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (5 Jun 2011)

Remind me to breathe in next time any photos are taken lol! I'll be along on the 25th then all being well.


----------



## Wobblers (5 Jun 2011)

Sounds like you had fun. Where was that photo taken - at the top of Clent? I _would_ have joined you, but was too busy asleep! That and the slightly borked knee, which I wanted to rest before today's club run...

So now, 74 miles later, the knee's fine - it's just the hamstring that hurts! Sigh.



BrumJim said:


> Right, next ride. If anyone is free on Monday night, I have a space clear in my diary, but otherwise Saturday 25th June for the next ride?



Where? When? How far? I'd be interested in this, though it's dependent upon my leg not being borked.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jun 2011)

Photo is just above Romsley.

Ride details are TBC. 50 miles, four big hills, starting at 7:30 to get it all in, is my first offer....


----------



## Wobblers (5 Jun 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Photo is just above Romsley.
> 
> Ride details are TBC. 50 miles, four big hills, starting at 7:30 to get it all in, is my first offer....



You don't do things by half, do you?? 

Even at a good pace, we won't get back until 10:30pm - and for country lanes, good lights are essential.

Maybe something slightly shorter - 30 miles? - with the option to extend it?

Though I'm not going to find out whether my leg can cope until I commute in tomorrow morning...


----------



## BrumJim (5 Jun 2011)

OK, you've talked me down!

30 miles starting at the Bournville Boating Lake, starting at 18:00? That'll be more than enough for me.

What club were you riding with?


----------



## mumbo jumbo (5 Jun 2011)

I'm a possibility for tomorrow evening. Fingers crossed...


----------



## mumbo jumbo (6 Jun 2011)

I'll can go. By Bournville Boating Lake, do you mean the pond just off Bournville Lane?


----------



## Wobblers (6 Jun 2011)

BrumJim said:


> OK, you've talked me down!
> 
> 30 miles starting at the Bournville Boating Lake, starting at 18:00? That'll be more than enough for me.
> 
> What club were you riding with?



Beacon RCC. 

Against my better judgement... I'm up for this.


----------



## BrumJim (6 Jun 2011)

Mumbo Jumbo:
Yes, about here:
*http://tinyurl.com/6asndbj*
*
*


----------



## Downward (6 Jun 2011)

What Monday - I go that way home 

I have put on about 7lb in 3 months !!


----------



## BrumJim (6 Jun 2011)

Today.


----------



## Downward (6 Jun 2011)

I've put some miles in on the Folder today pootling between sites.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Jun 2011)

Ride stats were:
2hrs 12 mins of pedalling, resulting in 33 miles covered.
14.9 miles/h rolling average.

One prison visited (well, passed) - Blakenhurst.

And it was a fantastic evening for it. Thanks for the company.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (7 Jun 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Ride stats were:
> 2hrs 12 mins of pedalling, resulting in 33 miles covered.
> 14.9 miles/h rolling average.
> 
> ...


Thanks BJ. A thoroughly enjoyable evening ride. I have a good deal of it on helmet cam - including you whizzing past me at the top of the Lickeys - grrrr  . Looking forward to the next one...

I'd be interested to know how much climbing we did. It felt like a lot!

mj


----------



## BrumJim (7 Jun 2011)

That depends on me remembering where we went. And then tracing the route out on bikehike or bikely or something of that ilk. I don't think McWobble's Garmin was working properly for the whole route.


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jun 2011)

My Garmin was saying 421 metres of climb by the time we got back to Kings Norton. But that's from the university, not the start point, and I forgot to start it for part of the ride. I'd guess somewhere about 400 to 450 metres of climb overall.

Thanks for the ride. It was a pleasant evening, pleasant company and pleasant countryside (maybe excepting Redditch... ). And I got to appreciate just how much drag a pannier causes when I saw the two of you streak away ahead of me on the flat! It was hard work to keep up.


----------



## pepecat (9 Jun 2011)

When I get a bit quicker i'd like to come out with you gentlemen sometime. My average is only 12.9mph at the moment - 16.9 on the flat , but i'm not up to 30 miles in 2hrs 12 at the moment! It's the climbs that kill me......


----------



## RuberyBlue (9 Jun 2011)

Hi pepecat I'm a lurker as well hoping for a time when I have the fitness and confidence to join these guys.

Where are you based?

Paul


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jun 2011)

There are days that we like to push each other hard, and tackle the biggest hills we can find until the legs start to hurt.

But we all started somewhere, and I'm happy to lead a much more gentle-paced ride if that is what is required. We had a bloke (Philk) come out with us a couple of times, in much need of fitness improvement. He had a good time, we always waited for him, and he appreciated what he would very soon be capable of doing. So please don't let us scare you. Anything that gets people out enjoying the North Worcestershire countryside and getting exercise is a good thing as far as I am concerned.

25th OK for anyone? Got a ride pencilled in for that date.


----------



## upsidedown (10 Jun 2011)

Might be up for the 25th. 

Paul (another one)


----------



## RuberyBlue (10 Jun 2011)

Pencil me in for 25th.....

Paul


----------



## Downward (10 Jun 2011)

25th ay ?


----------



## Downward (10 Jun 2011)

pepecat said:


> When I get a bit quicker i'd like to come out with you gentlemen sometime. My average is only 12.9mph at the moment - 16.9 on the flat , but i'm not up to 30 miles in 2hrs 12 at the moment! It's the climbs that kill me......



12.9mph is not a bad average, Looking at our rides many are around that and lower so don't worry. The one last Saturday was 12.5mph average.


----------



## pepecat (12 Jun 2011)

Hi misterpaul and ruberyblue..
I'm another Bournville-ite. 
And not called Paul either! Or Jim!

12.5mph average..... Ooeer. I did 40 miles on Sat and my average dropped to 12.1 mph. Urgh.... I'm getting less fit! On the plus side, it's not going to take 10 hours to do the Dartmoor Classic in two weeks, which is what i was fearing!!


----------



## PaulSecteur (12 Jun 2011)

Hi,

Do you all cycle to the start point, or is there somewhere to park the car nearby?

Im 15 miles away, so dont want to be to cream-crakered before starting! (And the ride from Walsall to the start point aint scenic or fun)


----------



## BrumJim (13 Jun 2011)

I parked on Woodman Close the first time I did this run - just North of the start point on the way out of Halesowen. Just residential, but safe and plenty of space.


----------



## PaulSecteur (15 Jun 2011)

Does anyone have a gpx trace, or a map of the route? I would like to have a go on my own first, before hindering a group!


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jun 2011)

My first thoughts are this route:
http://www.bikely.co...Blakedown-Clent
or (please ignore the details of the link) this one for an easier ride:

http://www.bikely.co...h-Harder-Option

Generally, our experience is that if you do a regular 6 mile commute each day, either is possible.

Both have to go up St Kenelm's pass. Although this is steep, there is the potential for a very nice bacon buttie at the top.

Don't worry we won't leave you behind. I did this route when I was much less fit than I am now, so would recommend it for most people.

This picture compares the elevations of the two options:


----------



## PaulSecteur (18 Jun 2011)

Hi, 

Whens the next one? and will it be one of those routes posted ealier?


Also, here is the garmin trace of my usual commute back from the gym. Compared to your ride its fairly flat, the only climbs are shortish and shallow. One is half a mile up the Wolverhampton Road at 3 miles, and another half miler just after mile 4. This was done on the Tricross with mudguards and my gym stuff in the trunk bag, if I come out with you I will be on the Secteur.

http://connect.garmi...tivity/92736728

Does it look like I would hold you guys up too much? I really wouldnt want to be a burden and stop anyone else training while they waited for me.

EDIT: I always stop my garmin some distance from my home!


----------



## Downward (18 Jun 2011)

Nah that's a fair lick 5 miles in 18 mins Flat or not. My current commute is 3.5 miles flat on a folder in about 15 mins !


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jun 2011)

25th june. Will probably be one of the routes above, or some similar variation.


----------



## PaulSecteur (18 Jun 2011)

Do you think I will be OK with your pace? I know you say you wait, but recently I havent done many rides more than 10-15 miles so I could start flagging after that and I really wouldnt want to spoil anyones day by waiting for me.

Thinkng about it, I will have my 705 with me so I should be able to find my way back to my car and if I had one of your phone numbers I could text you when I hit my limit and start to pootle back.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jun 2011)

We are a group of friends out riding, not a club, so you will definitely be OK with our pace. We'll make sure.
Distance sounds about OK. Look forward to seeing you and finding out what you are capable of. And I'm sure that you'll have fun doing the same.


----------



## PaulSecteur (18 Jun 2011)

The weather by me (m6 junction 10) has just gone quite nice, if a little windy.

Giving serious thought to putting the bike in the car and having a look at those hills...

EDIT: It looked a bit grey to the south, so I took the secteur on my usual commute route...
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/93216222

This is about as quick as I could do it, not much traffic but a bit of a stiff headwind in places.


----------



## Philk (21 Jun 2011)

Hi Chaps,

sorry i havnt been out to play this year.......I actually havnt been out on the bike much this year at all.

I have been having a few issues mainly health again

Im currently expecting pt 2 of the kidney stone saga
after the car accident last year i have been undergoing tests to work out what is going on with my neck and left arm. xray didnt pick up the whole story.
I had a chest infection last november which developed into a serious infection which appears to have done something with my lungs, i cant breath properly....undergoing more tests
Then was diagnosed with ME (CFS) and pernicious anemia (vitamin B12 deficient).
then had a violent alergic reaction to vitamin B12 tablets, gave me what was initially suspected as a heart attack, blood pressure of 165/105. still got a couple of issues from that.

to top it all off i left my job, had a couple of months off and am now contracting, so i can balance work/life/health.

Once im feeling better, ill try to get out, then catch up with you all.

Please keep in touch as I will be back.

Phil


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jun 2011)

Wife had ME.

Keep in touch, even if you can't make it out.


----------



## Philk (21 Jun 2011)

Of course your wife had you Jim lol she married you for better or worse 

You did say the madone was bad luck lol


----------



## mender (22 Jun 2011)

Hi BrumJim,

Thanks for the offer - would love to join you guys but not just yet...

..and here are the excuses.

We've only had the bikes on the road for a few days and only managed a ten mile trip which, for one reason or another (not bike related) was dogged with problems. So as yet neither bike has had a good shake down and for that matter neither have we!

We have a couple of 25 milers lined up that we have done on all of our bikes that we would like to do first - just to get a feel for our "new" pace and of course for our "new" distance. Once we have a grip on those we'll be with you...

..and on that note. What is the plan for meeting up? Do you drive (am I being a wimp here?) to the start? Otherwise on your next trip we'd be adding 30 odd more miles to the total.

Catch you up soon,

Mark and Karen


----------



## PaulSecteur (22 Jun 2011)

Is the one for the 25th still on?
If so, where and when is everyone meeting? 

Also, it would be great if someone could arrange nice weather!


----------



## BrumJim (24 Jun 2011)

OK, who am I expecting?

Event details here.

Weather looking at bit dodgy before the start, but heading towards acceptable by the time we start.

Mender - thanks for the response. You can get to the start however you wish - I parked on Woodman Close the first time, but now cycle to the start point. However this is only 7 miles from home.

PM me your mobile number if you want to make sure that we don't start without you.


----------



## Downward (24 Jun 2011)

Yes Weather Dependent but I don't think I'll be up to the full distance as I am having a bit of Knee and Back pain. Whether it's because I am not using cleats I am not sure. I'll have to get my commuter bike into the shop to see if they can get the pedal off so I can put my SPD pedals on again.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Jun 2011)

You still riding today?


----------



## BrumJim (25 Jun 2011)

I'll be there. Weather not looking great, so might change my mind about the ride when we meet up, but not before.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Jun 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the ride and company, started to rain a couple of miles from home. So wasn't to bad. Catch you next time.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Jun 2011)

Got very wet on the way home.

But nice ride. 2hrs 36 mins, 37.3 miles, 14.3 average (rolling, and from my house). Good speed, good company, and great views.

Where we the rest of you?


----------



## PaulSecteur (25 Jun 2011)

Wussed out because it was raining heavily in Walsall at 7.30.


----------



## Downward (25 Jun 2011)

I need to get back slowly I reckon, I have though just sorted my pedals on my new commuter bike to SPD's so hope the knee pain will ease and I am going to try and build up slowly again.


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (25 Jun 2011)

Well the weather should be better next time, just need to get some base miles in keep the fitness going, we went round quite quick today 20 on the flat, did some gradual climbing over a few mile and some steep climbs. 1700 ft of climbing. I never feel up for it when I leave home, but after I feel good that I've done it. But st kenelms pass always nearly kills me! I could do with being 2 stone lighter. 

I must address my biscuit addiction!!!!!


----------



## mender (26 Jun 2011)

Mrs Mender (karen) and I (Mark) went out for a run this morning...

..we only had an average of 12.2. The good news is we had to walk for half an hour (my crappy map reading  ) of our 2.5 hour ride and think that our average would have been more like 16.0 had we not had to walk.

We're going to do the same run next week with "ommissions" to the route and if we come out at your average - we'll be joining you soon.

BTW today was our first proper road-bike ride for many years and we ache like b******s right now


----------



## BrumJim (26 Jun 2011)

When its just Paul and me, we tend to push it quite hard - he has to be back to cut the lawn, and I like to see how hard I can push him. So don't let our current pace scare you.

Sounds like you will be OK for our next ride.

Dates anyone? Might be free on July 16th for a short ride.


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 Jun 2011)

I will try to keep July 16 free, but Ma and Pa have just brought a caravan, so if I get an invitation to a BBQ I may have to wuss out again!

Seriously though, I would like to try to make it, and get a few training runs in before hand. I have a few short steep local hills, but non more than half a mile long that I can easily get to (Though with my current shift pattern I could get a few runs up to Barr Beacon in, from the Walsall sade)


----------



## PaulSecteur (3 Jul 2011)

Oh dear...

Just did the 22 mile loop. Was my vision blurred or did I really see 27% climb up Uffmoor lane?

I really enjoyed the ride, but those climbs kill me! As you can see from garmin connect I did it in 1 hour 30, but with stops after hills to get my breath back it was a total ride time of 2 hours 14! In my defence, it was quite warm and I was keeping some back in reserve for later in the ride should I need it. I think I need a bit more of a warm up before tacklin Uffmoor Lane next time.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/96482848

Pleanty of bike out which was nice to see. If I saw any of you and you didnt get a nod then it was probably because I was huffing away uphill, screaming downhill or aurguing with my edge 705 about which side "left" was, because it sometimes thinks its on the right!


----------



## BrumJim (3 Jul 2011)

You did the route backwards.Which is the hard way!! Uffmoor Lane is a killer, so well done for completing that one. That climb never seems to give up, and just keeps chucking steeper and steeper slopes at you until you get to the top. Generally I avoid it.

Looking forward to seeing you at the next ride.


----------



## PaulSecteur (3 Jul 2011)

BrumJim said:


> You did the route backwards




D`oh!



BrumJim said:


> That climb never seems to give up, and just keeps chucking steeper and steeper slopes at you



It is good to look back at it and see how steep it is, and on the flip side there is a nice long decent after it. But going t`other way round that seems like it will be a long grinder of a climb, followed by falling off the end of the world at Uffmoor!

Hopefully, I will get another few runs round before I hinder you on a forum ride


----------



## BrumJim (3 Jul 2011)

If you can do Uffmoor Lane, then you are already in the top group.

Sometimes PJ79LIZARD and I try to pedal each other into the ground, hence some of the rides are hard and fast. I usually use these to get fit for a Sportive or Audax. If there are others, then we tend to take it a bit more gently, especially if the weather is hot and humid.


----------



## mumbo jumbo (3 Jul 2011)

Anyone else do the Sky Ride today? Got myself a signed bib and a nice pic with Victoria Pendleton


----------



## BrumJim (3 Jul 2011)

[QUOTE 1005639"]
Next week?
[/quote]

Sorry, No - Church Officer's Training Day.

Mumbo Jumbo also looks like he has a hot date for next weekend too. Get a picture with Lorraine Kelly too?

Regret not going now.


----------



## PaulSecteur (3 Jul 2011)

BrumJim said:


> If you can do Uffmoor Lane, then you are already in the top group.



I did have a stop...maybe 2!


----------



## pepecat (3 Jul 2011)

Oh !!! I saw you at the Sky Ride, Mumbo Jumbo! I was admiring the road tax kit you had on.


----------



## pepecat (3 Jul 2011)

One weekend I will join you guys... I only average about 12mph so you might have to go on and leave me if I'm too slow! I've not attempted Uffmore lane yet - I tend to go up over Bromsgrove road (B4551) and then St kenelm's road and chapel lane. Can manage that one ok, but not done Clent from 'the other side'..... yet........


----------



## mumbo jumbo (3 Jul 2011)

I have Victoria on video too! I had no idea my helmet cam was on (I also have 25 minutes of queuing). She's so nice...





View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5IdkntL8H04


----------



## Downward (6 Jul 2011)

Steepest hill is Winwood Heath Road followed by Farley Lane. The only 2 I have never managed to get up without stopping.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jul 2011)

Not sure if youve seen it, but the Hereford ride might interest some of you guys on Sat 3rd Sept.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Jul 2011)

On calendar. Not too sure if I will make it, but it is priority at the moment.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Jul 2011)

Right. Got a free evening this week - Thursday 28th July.

Currently forecast is for light drizzle, but hoping that this will change.

Anyone up for a ride if the weather is good?


----------



## BrumJim (25 Jul 2011)

20-25 miles?


----------



## BrumJim (25 Jul 2011)

From 6:00, but can be a bit later if required.

No. Have read the book, but it doesn't mention that.


----------



## Jimbo Xiii (26 Jul 2011)

Morning Birmingham based chaps. Does anyone know of a city center / Moseley based club for newbs riding a knackered 20 year old bike? (me)


----------



## BrumJim (26 Jul 2011)

There is a Facebook group here:
https://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=45925848647


----------



## Jimbo Xiii (26 Jul 2011)

BrumJim said:


> There is a Facebook group here:
> https://www.facebook...gid=45925848647



muchas gracias


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jul 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Right. Got a free evening this week - Thursday 28th July.
> 
> Currently forecast is for light drizzle, but hoping that this will change.
> 
> Anyone up for a ride if the weather is good?




Weather looking better, and I'm definitely up for this.

20-25 miles, might try to sneak in a hill or two. Starting about 6:15 (have some washers to drop off) at Bournville Yachting Pond.

Will provide Google Map links if anyone doesn't know where this is.


----------



## pepecat (27 Jul 2011)

Am likely to be there, but if I'm not, don't wait. I'm a girlie on a white bike (just so you don't start propositioning any old cyclist passing!).


----------



## Wobblers (28 Jul 2011)

Jimbo Xiii said:


> Morning Birmingham based chaps. Does anyone know of a city center / Moseley based club for newbs riding a knackered 20 year old bike? (me)



You could try the Beacon RCC - they meet in Northfield every Sunday morning and do a beginners ride on the first Sunday of each month.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Jul 2011)

OK, meeting here:

Time: 6:15, this evening. I have some deliveries to do, and don't want to sand-bag myself with 300 washers.

I'll be the one propositioning random old cyclists. Might wear my CC top, or a green one.

*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## pepecat (29 Jul 2011)

Yes, thanks gents. Was a good ride!


----------



## BrumJim (29 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the company. We'll get you up Rose Hill soon, User!!

Disappointments - roadworks and lights half way down RH, how cold it got by 9:00

Good bits - some great weather, lovely views, and good company that made the hills disappear.


----------



## barongreenback (3 Aug 2011)

Hello chaps - a Redditch based new road cyclist here. How fast and how far do you tend to go? I quite fancy riding as part of a group but I'm big (i.e. a shade under 17 stone) and not too hot up hills. Can average between 14 and 15mph according to Cyclemeter on my iPhone over a 20 mile route.

Cheers!


----------



## pepecat (3 Aug 2011)

I went out with the chaps for the first time last week, and I was the slowest but they were very good and waited for me up the hills cos I'm also rubbish at them! We did about 24 miles (depending on whose computer you ask) and had some food at a pub on the way home. 
If you can do 14/15 mph you should be fine, cos that's faster than me!


----------



## mumbo jumbo (1 Sep 2011)

I'm only posting here cos several of you will know him but PJ79LIZARD has had a nasty accident. Check this thread elsewhere in the forum https://www.cyclechat.net/ 

Whilst I'm on, any plans for another ride?


----------



## BrumJim (2 Sep 2011)

mj - not planning anything at the moment, as training for the Birmingham Half Marathon. Saturday morning is Parkrun at the moment.

But might be tempted away for a break if there is a good offer.


----------



## Downward (8 Sep 2011)

Hi all I wouldn't mind a nice easy ride one Saturday I just can't seem to get motivated at the moment.


----------



## Downward (1 Oct 2011)

We have missed a couple of decent weekends - Mind you V warm even at 9am this morning


----------



## BrumJim (2 Oct 2011)

You'll have to organise it without me this month - training for 1/2 marathon and Rugby World Cup is putting our Saturday morning rides in third place. Might be tempted in November if it doesn't get too rough.


----------



## CopperCyclist (18 Oct 2011)

Just posting here to get this thread in my 'participated' so I can see when you next update it!


----------



## CopperCyclist (18 Oct 2011)

Yep, WMP indeed


----------



## BrumJim (19 Oct 2011)

Presence noted.
Might be trying to organise a ride from 12th November, but around this time of year it is very much dependent on weather. A few nice days and a promising forecast for Saturday, and we'll make the decision on the Thursday before. Wet weather and I won't even think about it.


----------



## paulb55 (19 Oct 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Presence noted.
> Might be trying to organise a ride from 12th November, but around this time of year it is very much dependent on weather. A few nice days and a promising forecast for Saturday, and we'll make the decision on the Thursday before. Wet weather and I won't even think about it.



Hi Jim,

I live local as well so maybe up for ride as long as its within family commitments


----------



## BrumJim (19 Oct 2011)

Again, noted.


----------



## paulb55 (19 Oct 2011)

BrumJim said:


> Again, noted.



nice to have some local Yokels around to chat and ride with hopefully, i do a lot of the "Ride Strong" sky rides on Sundays but they are ending end of October but still plan to ride through winter


----------



## CopperCyclist (19 Oct 2011)

Working on 12th November, but I'll keep an eye on this thread from now, and if I can come sometime, I will


----------



## mumbo jumbo (20 Oct 2011)

12th is my daughter's birthday so that's out for me I'm afraid. But I'm interested in alternative dates though...

mj


----------



## BrumJim (24 Oct 2011)

12th off for me too, I'm afraid. Double booked. 19th available, I think, but as before, it's November (statistically wettest month of the year), so heavily dependent on weather.


----------



## paulb55 (24 Oct 2011)

19th ok for me, no commitments at all


----------



## pepecat (25 Oct 2011)

Me too.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Nov 2011)

Keeping an eye on the forecast for next weekend.


----------



## Wobblers (18 Nov 2011)

Anyone up for this? 

The weather looks a bit dull and not terribly warm, but dry.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Nov 2011)

Well, if your free, McWobble!

Forecast doesn't look too bad.

Mr Paul is modelling a bikini at a miniature railway exhibition, but don't know about anyone else.


----------



## Wobblers (18 Nov 2011)

I'm frightened to ask about how you know about User! 

It will have to be relatively short, I've got a thesis to finish, so can't take too much time out.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Nov 2011)

Usual?

"Starting 8:30 on the Grange Hill roundabout, Halesowen Bypass, A456, roundabout junction with A459."<br style="color: rgb(1, 37, 59); font-family: verdana, tahoma, arial, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 18px; ">


Short sounds good to me too.


Will check for any other riders tomorrow morning. Will invent something on the fly.


----------



## Wobblers (18 Nov 2011)

I suspect I may be a few minutes later - I've a late night ahead of me analysing data. Sigh...


----------



## BrumJim (19 Nov 2011)

Well, that was a nice, gentle 40 mile ride.

40 miles? How did that happen?

Still, great to be out on a bike again doing something more than commuting. Good to know my cycle fitness is still there, even if I'm not chasing cars up Hagley Road West.

And that WAS a puncture up St Kenelm's pass. Don't try to pretend that you didn't hear.


----------



## Downward (15 Jan 2012)

Happy New Year

How is everyone ?


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (16 Jan 2012)

Happy new year, and it's been a crap start to it lol finally getting over a cold that someone was kind enough to share with me. Still things can only get better. You been doing much cycling this year?


----------



## Downward (19 Jan 2012)

It's the normal season for coughs and colds.
Think I have done around 130 miles this year so far


----------



## Downward (23 Feb 2012)

Hey Guys Weather is Summer like again. I'm itching to get back out on the Roadie again.

Anyone around ??


----------



## BrumJim (24 Feb 2012)

Sorry, not me for a copule of weeks - holiday coming up.

But please organise something, and I'll join you on the one after in mid to end of March


----------



## pepecat (26 Feb 2012)

I'd be up for joining you, but bear in mind i've only been out once since October and am a) quite slow and b) quite unfit!


----------



## Wobblers (28 Feb 2012)

I probably won't be around for the next two weekends but I could possibly manage an evening ride if anyone's interested (less traffic but more wildlife!).


----------



## Downward (28 Feb 2012)

Hi yeah Cool No rush - I can't do this weekend - Going to the Dudley cycling school to get my boy learning to cycle.


----------



## WorcesteRob (10 Mar 2012)

What kind of speeds/terrain do you usually ride as I'd love to join (if you don't mind) but worried I won't keep up.


----------



## pepecat (10 Mar 2012)

They'll look after you! I went out with BrumJim, McWobble and User last year, and they made sure i didn't get too far behind and waited at the top of the hill for me! I average around 12 mph which is fairly slow, but it was fine. It was all on the roads through Kings Norton out up Icknield street, through the country (I have no clue where!!) and back through Alvchurch and over the lickeys. It was an evening ride and i think we did about 20 miles or so, though i gather if they go at the weekend it's likely to be a longer one. We also had a stop for some food before heading home, which was nice.


----------



## WorcesteRob (11 Mar 2012)

pepecat said:


> They'll look after you! I went out with BrumJim, McWobble and User last year, and they made sure i didn't get too far behind and waited at the top of the hill for me! I average around 12 mph which is fairly slow, but it was fine. It was all on the roads through Kings Norton out up Icknield street, through the country (I have no clue where!!) and back through Alvchurch and over the lickeys. It was an evening ride and i think we did about 20 miles or so, though i gather if they go at the weekend it's likely to be a longer one. We also had a stop for some food before heading home, which was nice.


thanks for the info! I feel a bit more reassured now lol. Do they ride mtb or road?


----------



## BrumJim (11 Mar 2012)

Rob Wellman said:


> thanks for the info! I feel a bit more reassured now lol. Do they ride mtb or road?


 
Road riding. Be good to see a new face in 2012. Feeling off-colour at the moment, but see how plans and health go over the next few days.


----------



## WorcesteRob (11 Mar 2012)

BrumJim said:


> Road riding. Be good to see a new face in 2012. Feeling off-colour at the moment, but see how plans and health go over the next few days.


excellent, hope you feeling better soon and look forward to meeting new like minded people ;-)


----------



## Downward (12 Mar 2012)

I have halved by biking the past year but 12mph average is achievable for most.


----------



## Wobblers (12 Mar 2012)

Rob Wellman said:


> What kind of speeds/terrain do you usually ride as I'd love to join (if you don't mind) but worried I won't keep up.


 
We tend to go at about 12 mph-ish. The terrain is unavoidably hilly as Brum seems to be all hills to the south and west, unfortunately. But we wouldn't leave anyone behind, it wouldn't be right. Anyway, things are easier in a group - and we don't go up the hills at 12 mph. It's meant to be a fun ride, not a torture session!


----------



## BrumJim (15 Mar 2012)

Well, this Saturday is predicted rain, and Easter will soon be with us, so my offer for a first ride of the year is:

Saturday 24th March.

Anyone free?


----------



## pepecat (15 Mar 2012)

_Possibly_.....
I've only done 8 miles this year, so it depends on how far and how hilly!!


----------



## WorcesteRob (15 Mar 2012)

What time, how long and where. Sorry for all the questions but new to this


----------



## pepecat (18 Mar 2012)

Depends on how many say they can go - Brumjim usually sorts out distance / where etc. Watch this space!


----------



## BrumJim (18 Mar 2012)

OK:
Generally the form is:
"We meet at the A456 (Manor Way) just near Halesowen Cycle Club (but not joining them) just by Grange Hill road exit. Time of 8:30 sounds fine."
For those that like Google Maps:
We'll be here.
Other suggestions may be entertained.

I'm thinking of a more gentle 25 mile route, possibly Egg Hill, followed by St Kenelm's pass, and a bacon buttie at the top. Any advance?


----------



## WorcesteRob (19 Mar 2012)

BrumJim said:


> OK:
> Generally the form is:
> "We meet at the A456 (Manor Way) just near Halesowen Cycle Club (but not joining them) just by Grange Hill road exit. Time of 8:30 sounds fine."
> For those that like Google Maps:
> ...


sounds good, I'm in. Is there anywhere to park?


----------



## BrumJim (19 Mar 2012)

Sorry - a bit disjointed at the moment. Hope to be able to set a route later on this week. Still catching up.

First time I did it I parked on Woodman Close. Plenty of space and just nearby.


----------



## Downward (20 Mar 2012)

Hey I may be up for this but don't think I can get there so early - Hmm We shall see. Might meet you for the food though !


----------



## BrumJim (21 Mar 2012)

Might be tempted to delay the start. What time would be good for you, Downward?


----------



## BrumJim (23 Mar 2012)

Are peeps still up for this? Not had any messages recently.


----------



## WorcesteRob (23 Mar 2012)

Not looking promising :-( might go to the pub tonight instead being such a nice day ;-)


----------



## Downward (23 Mar 2012)

I'm ill again Virus now - Feel rough as
Been off work for a few days


----------



## Downward (23 Mar 2012)

My Road bike hasn't seen daylight for ages now !


----------



## PaulSecteur (23 Mar 2012)

Im on the cheshire cat the day after, but Im hoping to get out with the local lads soon... especially after doing the route solo last year, and doing Uffmore lane the wrong way! Granny gear? Set of ladders more like!


----------



## BrumJim (23 Mar 2012)

OK, no interest so I'll call it off. Feeling a bit rough myself at the moment, and can do with the spare time. Pity as the weather looks like its going to be peachy.

Will set another date. How about 31st March? Will sort out a suggested route this weekend too.


----------



## Wobblers (23 Mar 2012)

Just as well, really - I can't do it this weekend, not with my PhD viva coming up next week.

31st March sounds more promising.


----------



## pepecat (24 Mar 2012)

Yeah, that would probably be ok for me too, though i might not manage the whole distance.


----------



## Downward (25 Mar 2012)

Yeah Weather looks great this week. So expect rain Saturday


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (26 Mar 2012)

The weather was great sunday just the right temp not to hot. Went for a quick blast. Didn't go out til about half one didn't see anyone apart from one chap on a mountain bike. It was a contrast to earlier in the morning there were loads out over clent.


----------



## Downward (26 Mar 2012)

I'm off Wednesday if anyone maybe is for a blast ?


----------



## BrumJim (29 Mar 2012)

Sorry - looks like I can't make it. Just had a serious derailleur failure, and am not going to be able to get the bike back on the road by Saturday morning.


----------



## Downward (30 Mar 2012)

Yeah that's fine looks like the weather has turned anyhow


----------



## BrumJim (30 Mar 2012)

Actually, it can be back on now. Pepecat: Can sort something out that would be OK for you. Can do a double loop that would allow people to drop out half way.
Anyone in?


----------



## pepecat (1 Apr 2012)

Sorry jim - only got your post at about 9am yesterday morning.


----------



## Downward (2 Apr 2012)

Twas Raining Saturday too - I went out Wednesday - Lovely day. St Kenelms was it's usual huffy puffy climb !


----------



## pepecat (2 Apr 2012)

Ah - I went out saturday even in the rain (how hard am i.....). Went up bromsgrove road, and instead of turning right into St Kenelms, carried on up past the swallow. Gees, i was huffy and puffy by the top! Nice run down the other side though!


----------



## BrumJim (3 Apr 2012)

That is a mighty climb. Well done! We generally start off on that road, and it gives me a good idea as to what strength and fitness levels are like, and therefore what the rest of the ride is going to be. When I took Mumbo Jumbo up there the first time he stuck to my back wheel like glue, no matter how hard I pushed, and I knew that this was going to be a tough ride!


----------



## pepecat (3 Apr 2012)

Ha! Well i kinda huffed and puffed up, fairly slowly.... and had a wee breather in the layby just down from the swallow, and then carried on up. And had another breather at the top!


----------



## BrumJim (20 Apr 2012)

Right, lets get this off the mark for 2012.

I have three dates in mind. 12th, 19th and 26th May. Will go for whichever is the most popular.

Also have two options in mind - cracking hills and serious spin. First one will involve 25 miles, but two big climbs. The idea is that if hills scare you, we will take them easily and slowly, get to the top, and feel great. So cracking, as in conquering, rather than cracking as one might associate with toast and Gromit. The second has a great NT café at the top that serves great bacon butties and lovely mugs of tea/coffee. And there are good views from the benches too over Birmingham and the Black Country.
The second idea is going for a longer ride, say towards Malvern or Cheltenham, and then back again, or on the train back home. There are some people on here who could manage the greater distance, and would like a challenge.

Thoughts on each of these two options, please. There is nothing to stop us having the two different options on two different days if the demand is there.


----------



## Hont (23 Apr 2012)

I'd be interested in joining one of your rides (if you're still welcoming new riders?), but I can't get out too early on Saturdays due to work commitments unfortunately (generally not before 9.30). Are either of those two rides you have in mind joinable from Bromsgrove leaving at that time?


----------



## BrumJim (23 Apr 2012)

I'm sure that we could arrange something appropriate. Could start 30 mins later and meet you in Bellbroughton?


----------



## Hont (23 Apr 2012)

Yeah that sounds perfect, I get out that way quite often. Would have to be the 19th (best) or 26th, though.

Thanks.


----------



## Wobblers (24 Apr 2012)

Hont said:


> I'd be interested in joining one of your rides (if you're still welcoming new riders?), but I can't get out too early on Saturdays due to work commitments unfortunately (generally not before 9.30). Are either of those two rides you have in mind joinable from Bromsgrove leaving at that time?


 
The longer ride towards Cheltenham/Malvern might suit you better, as the route will pass close (to the east) of Bromsgrove. Another possible destination is Evesham: it's not too demanding or far but the cafe does a spiffing bread pudding, IIRC.

I'd be up for any of the suggested dates - I've got a slight preference for the hilly option, as it's closer to home for me, but I'm not that bothered.


----------



## Downward (25 Apr 2012)

Yeah I'm still here !


----------



## Hont (3 May 2012)

McWobble said:


> The longer ride towards Cheltenham/Malvern might suit you better, as the route will pass close (to the east) of Bromsgrove. Another possible destination is Evesham.


Thanks. All sound fine to me, I'll do my best to fit in with whatever everybody else wants to do.


----------



## BrumJim (22 May 2012)

Sorry,I'm going to have to bail out of organising these rides and close this thread.

Im just getting nowhere. Few replies, and when I need to organise something, life overtakes and I don't get anything done when I should be sorting out the details. And I tend to get only one response, and loose heart.

If anyone else wants to do this, then fine, but please don't expect me to arrange anything. Looks like I can't at the moment. That is three or four non-events I've managed to sort out this year already.

Sorry.


----------



## drkevin (3 Jul 2012)

It's quite ashamed I found out this forum quite late. Are there still any events going here? I am very excited to join.


----------



## Downward (4 Jul 2012)

Probably but lets face it the weather hasn't beeen kind to us yet.


----------



## drkevin (4 Jul 2012)

I am in for any event, just post the event a couple of days upfront. I am sure we can let the weather forecast predict the weather and we can plan something a week ahead.


----------



## Wobblers (6 Jul 2012)

I dare say something could be organised, though life's somewhat in the way at the moment. Perhaps take advantage of the light evenings? Clent's actually quite special in the dusk...


----------



## Downward (3 Sep 2012)

Weather picks up and it's time for my holidays - Typical !


----------



## Downward (8 Jan 2013)

Happy new year to anyone left following !!
Hope 2013 sees more action for the Roadie than 2012.


----------



## Downward (15 Feb 2013)

Picked up a cool free app on Android called Strava.

It records various cyclists times up certain hills including all the Clent ones, Romsley and Mucklow Hill.
Going to give Mucklow Hill a go 1st when I go that way again.


----------



## BrumJim (18 Feb 2013)

Sadly no Android phone, otherwise I would be training to beat you on every climb!
Must get out again for old-times sake.


----------



## Downward (20 Feb 2013)

Don't you have any GPS device ?!!

It's good - I have managed 15th on my hybrid on one of the local hills on the commute ! This year Winwood Hill will be mine !


----------



## BrumJim (20 Feb 2013)

Yes, but it is Symbian, hence I only have Endomondo.


----------



## Downward (30 Mar 2014)

Evening all.
I'm out and about most Saturdays as often as possible and still go around this area living here and such ! So if anyone is still interested in Saturday Rides get in touch.

Maybe either 8am starts or now it's getting lighter early evening after teatime rides ? Last year I was going out about 6pm ish


----------

